# Full Game: Land of the Seven Realms, Glossary and General Background



## Morwyld (Mar 31, 2003)

The Seven Realms – Overview

The Seven Realms is a term that generally refers to the seven different nations that share the continent of Dalathen.  The term refers to Kythraen, Mordwyr, Al-Kar, Araestos, Shadowen, Nordheim, and the Sunrise Isles (Selathaen).  These Realms have been in existence, under diverse names, and with ever-shifting borders and states of government, for more than a thousand years.  

Kythraen is the first of the twin kingdoms, born in the travail of the Kin-Strife War.  It is a place of high mountains, deep forests, lush farmlands, where all the Five Races live in relative harmony.  The Elven Queen Tailennara rules from Whiteheart with a light hand, her rule strengthened by the Lord Protector Kalvedin, who commands the armies of the land.  

Mordwyr is the second of the twins, a hard land, where a score of kings hold their own counsel in castles of stone, all answering, when they must, to the High King Caldor, whose hatred of all things Elven is inherited from a long line of High Kings before him.  His citadel is Caer Mord, one of the greatest fortresses of the Known World.

Al_Kar is a land of contrasts, of shining cities, nomadic herdsmen, lush river valleys and dry grasslands.  Each city is named for a tribal king from days long past, and the greatest city of the land is Turik, where all the sheiks and sultans meet each year to decide their policy.  Al Kar is famed for it’s horses, it’s feuds, and for it’s mystic Blademasters, said by some to be the finest swordsmen in the world.

Araestos the southernmost of the Realms, ancient seat of a fallen empire, land of trade, and intrigue.  Hills and fertile valleys have all seen their share of blood spilled. Great houses clash, city-states struggling for preeminence.  The largest of the cities is the former imperial capitol, Araes itself, yet in these fallen days it is little more then one among many.  Araestan traders, assassins, and sailors are all equally notorious, and ubiquitous, in the Seven Realms.

Shadowen is justly named, a land where the Shadow is strongest.  Darkness rules this land, from great citadels thrust up like erupting wounds upon the land.  All the Dark Races thrive in this place of evil, and always it’s fell influence seeps out into the lands surrounding.  Great rents in the earth spew smoke into the air, legacy of the Apocalypse itself.  A place of dark malice, it’s greatest citadel is Karak Vordun, the Tower of Mourning.

Nordheim is a land of barbaric splendor.  High mountain peaks, crashing waterfalls, deep fjords, all teeming with game, and beasts to bring joy to a warriors heart.  There is no ruler here, instead a hundred kings and jarls constantly feud, argue, and brawl.  Yet as more then one invader has found to his cost, the Northmen will brook no invasion lightly, and have united several times in the past to sweep down upon a southern foe with grim efficiency, and brutal power.

The Sunrise Isles are the last home of the Elves, those who have chosen not to live among Men.  They are zealously guarded, both physically and magically.  Islands of deep, sunny glades, softly green hills, and mists.  It is ruled by the Elven Council, which meets in the White Spire, atop the highest mountain of the largest island.  The gleaming spire can be seen far out into ocean.  Only one port is open to the ships of other lands, and Trademeet is one of the largest trade centers of the Known World.

Cosmology Notes:

Delathen's planar arrangement isn't quite the same as the standard DnD wheelshaped arrangement.

Basically, you have the Mortal Realm, which would equate to the Prime Material Plane. The Ethereal coexists with the Mortal Realm.

The Higher Realms include the Realm of Elemental Fury, the Realm of Spirits, and the Realm of Glory.

The Lower Realms consist of the Realm of Shadow, the Realm of the Infernal, and the Realm of the Damned.

The Astral connects all Seven Realms (another reason for the name, btw) and coexists with and overlays all.

Organizations:

Order of the Stone Tiger, based in the north of Kythraen. It is an order of lawful good and lawful neutral monks dedicated to Heironeous.

Order of the Eclipsed Sun, a religious order dedicated to Solarus, a godling slain in ancient times. According to their dogma, Solarus merely sleeps. The Order of the Eclipsed Sun holds political sway over the city of Taladae, and is widely revered in all the cities of Araestos.

Gentle Dreams, a group of spies in the service of the Order of the Eclipsed Sun.

Brothers of the Serpent. They are a cult that is dedicated to Lakash the Serpent, Solarus' ancient foe, who is also dead. 

Places:

Taladae, a city of Araestos. It is the center of the Order of the Eclipsed Sun, a religious order dedicated to Solarus, a godling slain in ancient times.

Tredeshan, city at the Great Falls of the Crystal River. Tredeshan is in Al'Kar, though it's just across the river from Araestos, and is a great center for trade and intrigue, considering that three nations converge there. (Kythraen, to the north, being the third.) 

Languages:

Old Nord is the ancient language of the Nordheim tribes.

Each realm has it's own version of Common, and while they are mutually understandable, it's usually very easy to tell which realm a person is from by their speech. A good bluffer can fool people though.

High Solaric, the language of the ancient Solarian Empire, related closely to Celestial.

Lakashan, the language of the ancient Lakashan Empire, related both to Infernal and Draconic.

Karsa, the language of the Al'Karan tribesmen, rarely spoken in front of outsiders.

Religious Matters:

Gods of the Seven Realms (quick overview)

First, all the gods of the PHB are alive and well, and worshipped in the realms, as are Lolth, Tiamat, and Bahamut, from Deities and Demigods.

The White Lady: Demigoddess of Mercy and Healing, raised to divinity by Pelor after giving her life selflessly caring for the victims of an Apocalyptic plague.

NG (Clerics LG, NG, CG, usually female)
Symbol: Two feminine hands offering a loaf of bread, with a sun disk in the background.
Domains: Healing, Protection, Sun

Solarus: Demigod of dominion and just rule, raised to divinity by Pelor after founding the Solarian Empire, in ancient times. His death battling the Serpent God Lakash brought forth the Apocalypse.

LN (Clerics LG, LN)
Symbol: Eagle clutching a crown and a blade, with a sun disk in the background.
Domains: Community, Law, Sun

Lakash the Serpent: Demigod of deceit, madness, raised to divinity by Erythnul, after creating the Yuan Ti race, and founding the Lakashan Empire of ancient times. His death battling Solarus brought forth the Apocalypse.

NE (Clerics LE, NE, CE)
Symbol: Serpent's head, usually depicted in act of devouring a sun disk.
Domains: Trickery, Madness, Scalykind


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

*Game Announcement and Player Information*

Hello all,

I've been lurking on these boards for a bit more then a year now, reading story hours, and the various PbP games going on, so I thought I'd give it a shot, using the same homebrew world I've used for some little time in my tabletop games.

The style of campaign will be fairly heroic.  It's not likely the characters will radically alter the entire scheme of things, but they will definitely be major players, at least eventually.

As far as character guidelines, they are pretty simple.

Rules: Core Books (PHB, DMG, MM) only to start.

Characters will start at level 5, with 28 points to spend according to the DMG chart.  Keep in mind the stat increase for 4th level.

9,000 gp are available for equipment, however no single item worth more then 3,000 gp can be purchased.

That should cover the mechanical side of things fairly well.

Deities are those outlined in the PHB, although if you have some idea for something you'd like to add, we can discuss it.   Many demigods, heroes, and lesser deities can and do certainly exist, beyond what the PHB outlines.

Good or Neutrally aligned characters would be best for the ideas I have in mind.

Keep in mind these are 5th level characters, when you consider a background.  They've done some things, had adventures of some kind, to get where they are now.  If you need some help or have questions of any kind, drop a post here.


----------



## dragoooon (Apr 1, 2003)

I am so in! I think I will play a human druid from Nordheim. Do you want the characters here? I will start right now.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Yeah, go ahead and post it here.  And thanks for your interest


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 1, 2003)

I would like to join.

I'll go with either a pure rogue (from Araestan) or a Rogue 1/Cleric 4 if the party needs a cleric.  But if someone really wants to play similar types I'm also totally ok with changing to something else.

What kind of races are most common in Araestan?


----------



## dragoooon (Apr 1, 2003)

What about hit points?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Hit points will be max at 1st level, and avg. rounded up for each level thereafter.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Cordo, in answer to your question, Araestos is 90% human, 5% gnome, with the last 5% being a mixed bag of the rest of the PHB races.  For now, go with what feels right to you, we'll see what people come up with.


----------



## perivas (Apr 1, 2003)

I would like to join as Turik, an aspiring Al-Karan (?) blademaster / adventurer.  He has learned the ancient tales and seeks to prove himself worthy of the great name.  Most like will take the form of a human bard 1 / fighter 4.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome.  Sounds good.  Here in a moment I'll post the prestige class, so you know what you are getting into.

It's fairly demanding, both in terms of roleplaying, and in terms of qualifying in game terms.

But my sole and only Blademaster PC in my home game seems to think it's worth it.  heh


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 1, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing a human wizard, probably hailing from Kithraen.  Sounds like y'all could use an arcanist of some sort.

LL


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome, Lazarus

An arcanist would be great, feel free to post your character in this thread.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

*The Blademaster*

Here is the Prestige Class, as promised.

The Blademaster

Blademasters are a legendary band of swordsmen from Al’Kar.  They are renowned for their dedication to the art of the blade, and for their devotion to the defeat of evil users of the arcane arts.  The came into existence during the Reign of Darkness, when the Towers of Sorcery rose above the cities of the land, and the tribes were groaning under the tyrannical of their sorcerous overlords.  A warrior of the Nedor clan, whom the blademasters refer to as “The First,” rebelled against the Sorceror King that oppressed his people.  The legend says that he fled to the Tomb of Turik, deep in the Mountains of the Moon, when the Sorceror destroyed his rebellion with negligent ease.  Turik himself revealed the secret of the Blade Bond, and taught the rebel the art of forging a blade.  Armed with this new weapon, and new hope, The First Blade returned to the Nedor, and taught others.  The resulting war lasted a generation, and The First Blade did not live to see it’s end.  But the Towers fell, and the Sorceror Kings fell with them.  The blademasters have carried on this tradition for centuries, from the Tower of the Blade, in the shadow of Mountains of the Moon.  Evil arcane casters are their foes, especially those who use their talents to oppress those who are helpless to stop them.

Hit Dice:  d10

Requirements

To qualify to be a blademaster, all the following criteria must be met.

Proficient with swords
Base Attack Bonus +7
Alignment: LG, NG
Feats: Weapon Focus: Any sword, Expertise, Iron Will
Craft: Weaponsmith 5 ranks
Concentration 5 ranks
Special: A Blademaster must be initiated into the Order of the Blade, and sponsored by a current member.

Class Skills:  As fighter, with the addition of Concentration (CON), Knowledge (Arcana) (INT), and Spellcraft (INT)

Blademasters are proficient with all martial weapons, and with all armor types.  However, if they wear greater then light armor, they cannot use the Blade Trance ability.

Skill points per level: 4 + INT bonus
Base Attack Bonus: +1 per level
Saves:  All saves are “good”

1st Blade Bond +1, Fighter Bonus Feat, Magic Sense
2nd Blade Trance 1x per day
3rd Spell Strike 1x per day, Fighter Bonus Feat
4th Blade Trance 2x per day
5th Blade Bond +2, Fighter Bonus Feat
6th Spell Strike 2x per day, Blade Trance 3x per day
7th Just Retribution, Fighter Bonus Feat
8th Blade Trance 4x per day
9th Blade Bond +3, Spell Strike 3x per day, Fighter Bonus Feat
10th Final Justice, Blade Trance 5x per day

Blade Bond:  A Blademaster forges his own blade, and is bound to it, body and soul.  The Blademaster receives the listed bonus to hit and damage with a sword that he has personally forged.  This bonus is an insight bonus, and therefore stacks with magical bonuses that might also apply.  The Blade Bond bonus also counts as a level of enchantment for purposes of defeating DR, and similar determinations. If a Blademaster’s Bound blade is destroyed, he immediately suffers two negative energy levels, with a DC of 25 to avoid loss of level if they are not removed magically. This is an extraordinary ability.

Magic Sense:  The Blademaster has a continual detect magic effect.  This always allows him to see magical emanations.  He can concentrate on an object or person for the requisite time, and gain the information a detect magic spell can offer with continued observation.  (see spell description for details) This is a supernatural ability.

Blade Trance:  When using his bonded blade, the Blademaster can go into a Blade Trance, drawing on the mystic bond between himself and his weapon.  While in this Trance, he receives his Wisdom bonus as an insight bonus to armor class and all saving throws.  The Blademaster also gains the benefits of the Combat Reflexes and Blindfighting Feats, while in Trance. To begin the trance, he must make a Concentration check (DC 15), as a standard action.  Each round the Trance continues, he must make a new Concentration Check to continue the trance.  The trance can continue for a maximum of 3 rounds + Wisdom bonus. The wearing of any armor beyond light makes this ability unusable, as the blademaster is unable to react as fast as he must to utilize the Trance's benefits.  This is an extraordinary ability.

Spell Strike:  When using his bonded blade, the Blademaster can use his ability to sense magic and his bond with his blade to literally cut the magical energy of a spell, destroying it.  This can be used in two ways.  First, it can be used defensively.  When a spell is cast at the Blademaster directly, he may, as a free action, make a spellcraft check to determine what the spell is.  If the spellcraft check succeeds, he may strike the spell, rolling 1d20 + his Blademaster level + Wisdom bonus against the spell’s caster level +10+ any spell focus the caster may have with that spell.  If the Blademaster is successful the spell is lost, and never takes effect.  The second use is offensive.  When the Blademaster strikes a target in melee, he may declare a Spell Strike, and in addition to any normal melee damage, the strike is also treated as a dispel magic cast directly on the target, using the Blademaster level as the level of the dispeller.  This is a supernatural ability

Just Retribution:  Once per day, the Blademaster may turn an evil caster’s spell back on it’s source.  This is a free action, and the spell need only include the Blademaster in it’s area of effect.  The Blademaster must succeed at a Concentration check (DC 20) to perform this action.  The spell’s area effect, if any, is then centered on the caster, and all relevant saving throws, SR, etc, apply.  This is a supernatural ability.

Final Justice:  This ability is what makes Blademasters so feared by even the most powerful of evil arcanists.  Any evil arcanist slain (brought to –10 hit points)  by a Blademaster who has achieved this ability is utterly destroyed.  He may not be brought back by any means, and this applies even to the undead.  Liches and vampires do not rise again when this ability is used against them.  This is a supernatural ability.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh my, that's a very... powerful... prestige class.

OK, a few questions before I work too far on this character:

(1)  What sort of post turnaround are you looking for here?  I don't want to end up bogging people down. 

(2)  Any thoughts on Knowledge/Profession skills that might be useful to a caster in your world?

(3)  Spells.  Any spells past the standard two-per-level via prior adventuring, or only via the standard pay for a scroll and scribe it method?

(Edit) (4) Magical Item Crafting.  Do we have a minor amount of XP to spend?  (A 5th-level wand of missiles would be nice for those sticky situations, as a thought.)

LL


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

*Quick question...*

I'm interested as well, since I'm well on the way to becoming a PbP addict, and wanted to submit a dwarven priest. Which lands would be the best for him to come from?

Also, if possible, I'd like to use some of the crafting rules from the Heroes of High Favor when crafting his armor and weapons.

Thanks in advance, and can't wait to get the okay to start on the char...

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

They are indeed rather formidable.  Some of what they can do with a blade is simply scary.  However, becoming one is fairly difficult, and the more powerful aspects don't really come into play until after 10th level.

As an illustration, before the single blademaster in my home game could join the order, he, and the rest of the party, had to:

1)  Destroy a necromantic cult, taking up three months of play sessions.

2)  Convince a blademaster that the character was honorable enough to be considered.  (This took considerable roleplay and sacrifice, over several sessions.)

3) Travel to the Tower of the Blade, which was a fairly epic task in and of itself.

As for your question, 500 xp can be spent on making magic items, the associated monetary costs must come out of your initial allotment of gold.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Badger, welcome.

Unfortunately, I don't have those rules at hand.

With that in mind, I'd rather stick to what's in the Core Rules for now.

As far as a Dwarven Priest, Kythraen, Nordheim, or Mordwyr would be the most likely places for him to hail from.

Lazarus, as far as posting frequency, my thought, at least initially, was posting every other day, roughly.

But that's not meant to put pressure on folks, real life rules, after all.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

*Edited Blademaster*

Heh, when I typed the Prestige class in from my notebook notes, I missed the "light armor" limitation on Blade Trance.

~mutters to himself, pondering the sheer evil of plate clad paladins wandering around chortling with all the extra goodness of Blade Trance too~


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

*Crafting Question...*

Is there a gp limit on what we can do with crafting our own gear? The basic idea I have for the priest is that they take great pride in living and dying by the strength of their crafts. Hence, he would only fight with a blade of his own crafting and wear armor of his own crafting.

No prob on sticking to the core books at all.

Thanks and I will get a rough idea of the char to you as soon as I can, and will finish him completely after my shift today.

*kicking himself for leaving the books at the house*


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

As far as crafting magical items is concerned, the 3000 gp "market value" per item limit still applies, as does the 500 xp limitation.

Otherwise, if it's a mundane item, and your character has the skills to craft it, pay for the materials as outlined in the craft skill description in the PHB.


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

As I'm not sure if he would be able to craft magical armor/weapons at 5th, I'm pretty sure it will be masterwork stuff.

Man, I'm all excited about getting the char made, but don't have the books and it is driving me bonkers...*L*

Thanks again for the shot to play...

Badger


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 1, 2003)

Just for people to think about while they are developing or brain-storming about backgrounds. I would like to tie my Rogue's background closely to one or more characters, whether that be family members, close friends, or my character owing yours a life debt.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

*Feat : Runecarving*

Badger, given your character idea, you might find this of interest.  It's something that's been used by our group I think since the 3e books came out a couple or three years back.

Feat:  Runecarving
Prerequisites:  Dwarf or Giant, Wisdom 14+, 3rd level caster

Carving Runes of Power is a uniquely Northern art.  Much like potions, Carved Runes are a one use spell item.  When a rune is activated, the spell contained therein is released.

Costs are the same as those for purchasing a potion.  Spell level x Caster level X 50.  Maximum level is also the same.

However, the mechanics of use are a bit different.   A rune must be etched or carved into a solid surface.  A sword blade, a stone tablet,  a shield face, all will work.

When the rune is spoken, as a free action, the spell contained in the rune is released, and empowers or affects either the person holding the enruned item, or the item itself, depending on how the rune was crafted.  Only one rune may be activated per round.

For example, a hammer enruned with Shocking Grasp would, when the rune was spoken, deliver a shocking grasp attack the next time the hammer was used, in addition to normal melee damage.  A Runestone enruned with a Cure Moderate Wounds would cast that spell on the holder when the word was spoken.

Some of the more common spells selected for runes are Magic Weapon, Shocking Grasp, Inflict Wounds, and things of that sort.

A Tiny item can hold one rune, a Small item two, a medium item four, and a large item 8 runes.

Dwarven Runecarvers will generally sell their services to non dwarves, as will some of the less vicious sorts of giants. But the secrets of Runecarving are deeply held, and are not passed on save to a single apprentice by each Carver.


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

*Background*

I'm open for a joint background with someone also. Tragus will have spent most of his days following the call of battle, acting as a priest and smith in his travels.

I was thinking about lvl 3-4, he was severely wounded, and realized that all his life he had known nothing but death. Feeling he could still honor his god in being a travelling priest, he struck off on his own.

It is pretty rough right now, but in the case of the rogue, he could have been a scout and Tragus saved his life, resulting in the near death wound he was given.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2003)

*Runecarving*

The Runecarver is what I was going for with the other book. There is a priest PrC which specializes it, but since you have the feat already from a prior game, it works out great.

If you'd like to see the PrC, I can type it up tonight and shoot it to you in a .txt or .doc file.

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

LazarusLong42 said:
			
		

> (2)  Any thoughts on Knowledge/Profession skills that might be useful to a caster in your world?
> 
> Aside from the obvious Knowledge: Arcana, possibly a Knowledge of History, especially the Age of Magic, and the Age of Sorrow, might prove handy.  As far as Professions, many wizards work as scribes, or advisors, or investigators for diverse people.
> 
> ...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Spells/Knowledge Skills?*

Morwyld--just checking to see if you'd had thoughts on these.  For reference on knowledge, I'm wondering how much planar influence there's going to be, and whether Knowledge (Planes) would be at all useful.  (I'm styling the character as a fire-aligned mage).

Also... have there been any battles recently in Kythraen?  Kintys is likely to have contracted as a battle mage there if so.

Yeah, she likes playing with fire.

_Edit:  Heh.  Just a bit of a crosspost there..._


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Heh, well, crossposts aren't that terrible a thing.

Delathen's planar arrangement isn't quite the same as the standard DnD wheelshaped arrangement.

Basically, you have the Mortal Realm, which would equate to the Prime Material Plane.  The Ethereal coexists with the Mortal Realm.

The Higher Realms include the Realm of Elemental Fury, the Realm of Spirits, and the Realm of Glory.

The Lower Realms consist of the Realm of Shadow, the Realm of the Infernal, and the Realm of the Damned.

The Astral connects all Seven Realms (another reason for the name, btw) and coexists with and overlays all.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

On the subject of wars in Kythraen:  Kythraen itself is a pretty peaceful place, by and large.   However, it's bordered on the west by Mordwyr, and on the north by Shadowen.  Neither border is stable, or peaceful.

It would be easy for the character to have been involved in skirmishes along either border.


----------



## perivas (Apr 1, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *Just for people to think about while they are developing or brain-storming about backgrounds. I would like to tie my Rogue's background closely to one or more characters, whether that be family members, close friends, or my character owing yours a life debt. *




I'm always willing to accept a life debt!  The idea of a warrior with a rogue following him around is just a classic.  I'm stilling working through what exactly I'm trying to build for myself though.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Perrivas, 

If you are still looking to be a blademaster, you might want to take a look at the PrC posted aboveabove.  It'll at least give you an idea what things you'll need to have.

Cheers


----------



## Thordain (Apr 1, 2003)

*Would like to join*

Hey,

I would like to join. I'm still thinking about what kind of character I would like to play but I just wanted to throw my hat in the ring before the game filled up.

One idea I had was a human lawful neutral cleric bent on retribution/justice. This cleric might even go so far as to channel negative energy instead of positive energy (although I wouldn't want to do this if I was the only cleric in the party, as that choice makes for poor healing). DM, what are your thoughts on a positive energy cleric PC animating the dead (for example the death domain's 3rd rank spell)?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 1, 2003)

Howdy, Thorbardin, and welcome 

Animating corpses could be taken as a neutral act.  All Animate Dead does, as I see it, is use magical energy to make meat and/or bone move.

Wee Jas, the local non evil goddess of death, probably wouldn't be too disturbed by it. How the local peasantry would react might be a different story.

We've got a dwarven priest somewhere in the works, and a Nordheimer druid as well, so if either or both of those actually materialize, your idea of retribution would work well as a different take on the clerical idea.

Cheers,


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Kintys Redstar: Stat Block*

*Kintys Redstar, female human Evo5*: CR 5; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d4+10; hp 26; Init +6; Spd 30 ft.; AC 13 (+1 _bracers of armor_, +2 Dex); Melee quarterstaff +2 (1d6/crit x2); Ranged MW light crossbow +5 (1d8/crit 19-20); SA spells; SQ summon familiar; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +8; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 8.

_Skills and Feats_: Alchemy +11 (8), Concentration +10 (8), Knowledge (arcana) +11 (8), Knowledge (history) +8 (5), Knowledge (the planes) +8 (5), Move Silently +4 (2 from familiar), Scry +9 (6), Spellcraft +11 (8); Craft Wand, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Evocation)

_Spells Prepared_: (4+1/4+1/3+1/2+1) 0-_detect magic_(2), _flare, read magic, resistance_; 1-_burning hands, finger of flame, magic missile, magic weapon, shield_; 2-_daylight, flaming sphere, knock, see invisibility_; 3-_fireball_(2), _haste_.

_Spellbook_: 0-_arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, open/close, prestidigitation, read magic, resistance_; 1-_burning hands, color spray, endure elements, finger of flame, identify, magic missile, magic weapon, shield, sleep_; 2-_daylight, flaming sphere, knock, pyrotechnics, see invisibility_; 3-_fireball, haste, Leomund's tiny hut_.

_Equipment_:  MW light crossbow, quarterstaff, _Heward's handy haversack_, wand of _magic weapon_, wand of _shield_, wand of _burning hands_ (3rd), wand of _magic missile_ (3rd), potion of _cure light wounds_ (2),  _+1 bracers of armor, +1 cloak of resistance_, spell component pouch, spellbook, bolts (20), trail rations (10), waterskin (2), bedroll, pearl (for _identify_), paper (20 sheets), ink (2 vials), inkpen, 125 gp.

_Languages_: Common, Elven, Draconic, Undercommon

_Encumbrance_: 13 lb.

*Tamna, female owl familiar*: CR 1; Tiny Magical Beast (snowy owl); HD 5d4; hp 13; Init +3; Spd 10 ft, fly 40 ft (average); AC 18 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural); Melee claws +5 (1d4-2/crit x2); SQ familiar, low-light vision, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, touch, speak with master; AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 4.

_Skills and Feats_: Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6 (+14 in dusk or darkness); Weapon Finesse (claws).

Notes:

The four wands are all via Craft Wand (total cost 3000 gp + 250 xp).

The "spells prepared" is a typical preparation, but definitely not static.

And, finally, I reserve the right to use some or all of that money on items before we start.   Though I probably will not do so.

Edit:  Edited a number of minor bits--languages, encumbrance, small items, fire orb -> finger of flame, familiar.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 2, 2003)

Very interesting looking character, indeed, LL

As far as the flame orb is concerned, I'd prefer to keep things to the core rules, with a few homegrown things tossed in, for the moment.

However, there is a 1st level spell called Finger of Flame that might appeal to Ms. Redstar.

I'll provide a full write up later, when my notebooks are handy, but the basics might be similar to your orb.

The general effect is a ranged touch spell, useable out to medium spell range, that does 1d8 + 2 points per level up to 5th.  In addition, it can ignite flammable objects, unless a reflex save is made.  IIRC, I believe the fire does an additional 1d3 dmg per round to a relevant target until that person takes a standard action to put out the flames.

Cheers,


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 2, 2003)

Any house rules I should be aware of when building a Rogue?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 2, 2003)

Nah, most of the house rules I use are more in the way of a few feats, and spells, that have popped up in the game over the last couple of years.  

Rogues have been pretty well left to their own devices.  heh


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Twice Burned*

A bit of background, in narrative form...

---

Kintys Redstar could have been many things:  the wife of a minor lord, tending the manor, hosting parties; a dancer and performer; a mother and healer.  But fate took all of that from her when she was three.

She heard the screams through her sleep and, groggily, looked around, grabbing a blanket to carry with her.  Several of the manor's residents were racing about, with destinations and errands who knew where?  A three-year-old mind could only speculate so far.

"Kintys?  Kintys!"  Her mother sped toward her, something very odd in her mode of dress.  "Kintys, come, we must hurry.  There's--trouble.  Come, now--"

And in that moment, Kintys learned what hell was.

The alchemist's fire lit up the room brilliantly.  Kintys's mother did not have time to so much as scream.  Kintys felt herself dropped--and then felt the flames touch her face, her shoulder, her arm.

Kintys had time to scream.

---

The cloak was all she took of her possessions.  She knew they would be following her--possibly before the night was through, but most likely not--and by daybreak she would be far gone.  She wore the hood up, covering her face and the scar that made her--undesirable.  She had watched her younger sisters married off to minor lords to mend feuds, to cement alliances--but no one was interested in marrying the girl with the scar.

She rode on with her hood up.  The fire had burned her physically, and it had burned her emotionally--she would not let it burn her again.

This time, she would do the burning.  And she knew who could help.

Geldan knew most of her story--but then, he knew most of what went on for miles around.  He had been old when the men from Mordwyr had attacked her home, and he seemed to age little as she was rejected time and again, by young men, and eventually by her father, who seemed to see her only as a reminder of what had happened to her mother.

And Geldan knew how to control fire.  She had seen him shoot flame from his fingertips, throw balls of fire at enemies.  He would teach her.  He would understand.  He had to.

She rode on into the night.

------

Some things to know:

Kintys has a severe burn scar that runs from her left ear, across her left cheek and chin, down the left side of her neck and over most of her left shoulder and shoulder blade.  Magical healing was not available as her family flew from their mostly-destroyed home, and while Kintys lived through the burn, she was left with no way to remove the scar.  (She *earned* that 8 Charisma!)

Kintys wears a _+1 cloak of resistance_ made of black cloth with a bright red star on the back--one of her few reminders of her previous life.  She almost always wears the hood up to hide her scar.

Kintys apprenticed to Geldan for about nine years, during which she learned the ways of the evoker.  Though she focused on fire, always wanting to control it, Geldan made sure she understood other practical magic as well, as well as the use of basic non-magical weapons to defend herself--just in case.

After her apprenticeship, Kintys remained near the Mordwyr-Kythraen border, assisting as a mage in several small battles, each of which jarred her memory of the burn that much more--but also allowed her to take out her aggression on the allies of those who burned her in the first place.  She doesn't see herself as a hero or adventurer, but is happy to take contract work if the price is right.

Kintys isn't much for moral debate, and is less likely to see things as "good" or "evil," and more likely to see them as "friend" or "flammable."  Nonetheless, she will assume something is a friend until contrary evidence exists, and is happy to classify something as "flammable" if a friend says it is.

Physical Description:  Kintys is 28, 5'2", 150 lbs--slightly portly, but still able to carry herself.  She has long blonde hair and grey eyes.  She is right-handed.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but any insight into the balance of the following would be great, since a Rogue has so many skill points:

1) City vs. Wilderness vs. Dungeon environs
2) Tactical (combat) challenges vs. non-combat challenges

Right now I'm building a Human Spy-type Rogue (fully skilled out with Bluff/Diplomacy/Disguise and with a Hat of Disguise) but am considering adding the old standby level of Ranger depending on the above.


----------



## dragoooon (Apr 2, 2003)

Lasmar  human Druid 6’0 feet tall 180 lb Male
 Str 10+0      HP-28    AC-16
 Dex 14+2              alignment-n/g
 Con 10+0      Speed 20 Feet      Ini +2
 Int 12+1
 Wis 17+3
 Cha 12+1
Saves
For 5(4+1 clock of resistance)
Ref 4(3+1 clock of resistance)
Will 8 (7+1 clock of resistance)

Skills- Animal Empathy 8(1+7),Concentration 8, Diplomacy 5(4+1), Handle animal 6(5+1), Heal 7(4+3), Intuit Direction 9(6+3), Knowledge(Nature) 7(6+1), Wilderness lore 11(8+3)

Feats-Track, Dodge, Combat Casting,Nature Sense,Woodland Stride,Tackless Step,Resist Nature's Lure,Wild Shape (1/day)

Spells-0 level-Cure Minor Wounds +2, Detect Magic , Detect Poison , Resistance ,
1 level- Cure Light Wounds +2, Magic Fang +2
2 level- Barkskin , Flaming Sphere , Resist Elements 
3 level- Dominate Animal , Spike Growth

BAB
Melee  +3   longspear +4(1d8+1) Scimtar +4(1d6)
Ranged +5

Languages
Common
Sylvan
Druidic


Longfang wolf (Animal Companion)
STR- 13 +1                      HP 35            AC 14
DEX- 15 +2                 Speed 50 Feet  Ini +2
CON-15 +2
INT- 2 -4
WIS- 12 +1
CHA- 6 -2

Saves
FOR+5
REF+5
Will+1

Bite+2 (1d6+1)
Trip
Scent
Weapon Finess (bite)
Skills-hide +3, listen+6, Move silently +4, Spot +4

Gear
Bag of holding (one)
Backpack
Winter blanket (in bag of holding)
Cloak of resistance +1
Flint and steel (in bag of holding)
Hide armor +1
Longspear +1
Pearl of power 1st 
Rations +15 (in bag of holding)
Hemp rope 50 feet (in bag of holding)
Scimtar (masterwork)
Torch +4 (in bag of holding)
Waterskin +2 (in bag of holding)
Whetstone (in bag of holding)
Bedroll (in bag of holding)
Healer’s kit (in bag of holding)
Sunrod +7 (in bag of holding)

Money left
Gp 637
Sp 3
Cp 4

Background  soon to come


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey there. I noticed that there seem to be several spell users, so I'll throw my hat into the ring with either a Rogue/Fighter or a ranger Fighter. Whichever Realm borders Shadowen, as I'd like to play a character that has spent some time battling the Evils of that Land.
Either Human or Elven most likely.


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2003)

*Tragus the Smith*

All,

I had wanted to get Tragus' bare bones up on the board before I left to get my MRI read, but they have moved my appointment up, so I am behind the power curve.

As it stands now, I have him as a Clr4/Fig1 to show his training in both the faith in Moradin as well as his usage of arms of combat.

His focus is still primarily on the Crafting aspect of his race, and at the end of it all, both Armor and Weaponsmithing are his primary skills.

All I have left to do is pay for his armor and weapons, and I'll be posting him asap.

Thanks and sorry for the delay....

Badger


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2003)

*Craft Domain...*

I know we are trying to keep this as close to the core books as possible, but I did have one last question. (Another call from ortho told me my appointment was now back at 1pm...gotta love Uncle Sam's hospitals *L*)

In the FRCS it lists the Craft as a domain given to Moradin, but in the PhB, it is not included. Should I stick to what is in the PhB, or do you have a listing of the Craft domain with you?

The main reason I ask is that if all of his life, he has focused on being a creator, it seems odd that his spiritual side would only be Law, Good, Protection, or Earth.

*crosses fingers that I'm not sounding too much of a pest*

Getting to work on finishing his sheet now...

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 2, 2003)

Uriel, welcome.  From what you've mentioned, Kythraen sounds like the place for your character's origin, although both Mordwyr and Nordheim also share borders with the Shadow.

Badger, I had a priest of Moradin in my home game, and in fact, that's where the  Runecarving feat came from. heh.  Just stick with the Core book Domains.  But, one small house rule that might be of help, for a cleric of Moradin, all craft skills having to do with the shaping of stone or metal are class skills.

Dragooon, looks like a very interesting character, indeed.   One small thing I noted.  Even assuming an adventuring life, that does not stay in the animal's home territory, he could still have 5 HD of animal companions.

Lazarus, excellent background. 

All those who are playing, let's try and get some kind of character sheet on the board by the weekend.  Also, do you guys want to come up with your own rationale for being together, or would you rather me bring you together at start?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 2, 2003)

Cordo, sorry, missed your query in that last post.

I'm looking to run a balanced campaign, with elements of all that you mentioned. 

Being able to hold your own in a fight will be helpful, of course, but a rogue can do that without a level of ranger, generally.

I guess what I'm getting at is make up what you like, and he'll get to use his skills.   Obviously, the more specialized he is, the less likely his skills are to apply generally, but when they do apply to the task at hand, he'll shine brightly.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 3, 2003)

*Questions*

Heya, a few questions

1) Wand of _shield_ okay?
2) Persistent spell feat okay?
3) The clerical feats extra turning and other feats where you use a turn attempt to do neat stuff okay?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 3, 2003)

Wand of Shield is fine, just make sure it's on your spell list.

On the other items, if it's in the PHB go for it, if not, no.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2003)

Room for one more in this one?  You didn't specify how many, and this looks interesting, but I certainly don't want to crowd it.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 3, 2003)

Welcome Thomas, 

Everybody, I'd like to see a character sheet and such background as you have by the weekend, so we can get rolling Sunday or Monday.

With the addition of Thomas I think we've got all the bodies we need, assuming that everyone who has shown such kind interest actually plays.

Cheers,


----------



## dragoooon (Apr 3, 2003)

Can i just advance the wolf to five hit die? Background is coming so soon.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Morwyld

Regarding the question of whether you should link us together or we do that ourselves, it might be easier to do so from your side, as it might take too much time otherwise.

Thordain and myself however are friends IRL so we will work together on our backgrounds and our PCs will have a history together.

I'll definitely get my character up over the weekend. I'm sticking with the Male Human Rogue Spy concept.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 3, 2003)

Cordo, that sounds like a workable plan. Several of the characters are from Kythraen, which is the "centerpoint kingdom" of the campaign, so that'll make it easier.

Dragooon, advancing the wolf to 5 HD certainly works for me.  A big, large, sort of animal he'll be.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 3, 2003)

Character sheet and backround by the weekend.  Got it.

As for the character concept, just to get it out there, is a monk belonging to a Monastic order that attempts to emulate the Wind and Air- i.e, extreme mobility, skill points going in to climb and jump, etc.  Also have some other interesting ideas for little quirks of the order that I've gotten from various places.  An idea where monks, in this style, would be likely to appear (and thus where I could place the order, assuming you're all right with me doing so).


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2003)

Going with the Ranger2/Fighter3 I think...shooting (Pun Intended) for Deepwood Sniper eventually...
Kythraen it is. He fought in Border Companies, though, whatever current situation you have us in will dictate where he is now. Please feel free to place him wherever makes sense to have us a team. I'm looking at Neutral Good as far as alignment goes, perhaps Chaotic Good.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 3, 2003)

Uriel:  Your fighter and Kintys may well have fought together at some point; it seems we both fought battles on the borders of Kythraen.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 3, 2003)

Thomas, the idea sounds excellent.  The only Order of Monks that has seen the light of day in the campaign setting is Order of the Stone Tiger, and that is based in the north of Kythraen.  It is dedicated to Heironeous.

This order of yours could be from within Kythraen, or from anywhere else, though both Nordheim and Mordwyr seem unlikely places.

I'll be interested in seeing details once they unfold.


----------



## perivas (Apr 3, 2003)

Here's a breakdown of those who have replied thus far:

Player; Character; Race; Class; Origin
Badger; Tragus the Smith; Dwarf; Cl4/F1; Unknown
Cordo; Unknown; Unknown; Ro5 or Ro1/Cl4; Unknown
Dragoooon; Lasmar; Human; Drd5; Nordheim
LazarusLong42; Kintys Redstar; Human; Evo5; Kithraen
Perivas; Turik; Human; Bb1/F4; Al Kar
Thomas Hobbes; Unknown; Unknown; Mnk?; Unknown
Thordain; Unknown; Human; Cl?; Unknown
Uriel_fire_of_heaven; Unknown; Human/Elf; Rgr2/F3; Kithraen


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 4, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot.  Are you sure 8 isn't too much, Morwyld?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Eight will be fine.  The simple fact is that all eight will very rarely be interacting with each other.  I intend to have two different groups, each of four conveniently, that will be dealing with the same situation, but from different directions.  

And, from what I've seen on these boards, usually out of eight, two or more will drop out for one reason or another.

Not that I want to lose any of you, but that's the reality.  

Cheers,


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 4, 2003)

All right, then.  The character's statted up ( I reccomend the D&D character generator to all of you, by-the-by- you can find it on the wizards website somewhere), but I need to convert it to stat-block form and put his order's tenets down on paper from my head.  I should have that done before sunday, certainly, and proboably much earlier.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 4, 2003)

*Smiles, male human Rog5*: CR 5; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d6+10; hp 32; Init +7; Spd 30 ft.; AC 19 (16 flatfooted, 14 touch); Melee MW dagger +7 (1d4/crit 19-20 x2); Ranged dagger +6 (1d4/crit 19-20 x2) or shortbow +6 (1d6/crit x3); SQ sneak attack 3d6, evasion, uncanny dodge; AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +7, Will 0; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: Balance +5 (0), Bluff +10 (8), Diplomacy +12 (8), Gather Information +8 (6), Hide +11 (8), Intimidate +4 (0), Listen +7 (8), Move Silently +11 (8), Search +10 (8), Spot +7 (8), Tumble +11 (8), Use Magic Device +3 (1), Disable Device +12 (8), Open Lock +13 (8), Pick Pocket +6 (1), Disguise +2 (+12 with hat, +14 when acting in character w/ bluff); Improved Initiative, Dodge, Weapon Finesse: Dagger

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven

Equipment: Hat of Disguise, Ring of Protection +1, Mithral Shirt +1, Hewards Handy Haversack, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, MW Dagger, Silver Dagger, 8 Daggers, Club, Sap, Shortbow, quiver and 20 arrows,  2 Alchemist's fire, Antitoxin, MW Thieves' Tools, 4 Waterskin, Bedroll, 10 Candles, Flint and Steel, Hammer, Holy Water, Small Steel Mirror, 20 Trail Rations, 2 50' lengths of silk rope (1 knotted), Spade, 10' pole, Grappling Hook, 10 Tindertwigs, Tanglefoot bag, Smokestick, 2 Flasks of acid, Caltrops, 10' Ladder, Bullseye Lantern, 10 flasks of oil, Miner's pick, 10 Pitons, 2 Sacks, Sledge, Soap, Tent, 10 Torches, Whetstone, 2 Flasks (empty), 10 Wooden Holy Symbols of different deities, Signet Ring (Spy organization), 5 Paper, 5 Parchment, Inkpen, Ink, 5pp, 37gp, 8sp, 9cp

Change log:
2003.4.12: Added languages


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 4, 2003)

*Smiles' background*

Here is my barebones background for now, will clean this up going forward...

1) Smiles' first memories are of life as a street urchin in Taladae, a city of Araestos.

2) Through his charisma and natural way with people he became leader of a small gang of child pickpockets.

3) He never knew his parents or his real name. Smiles was his street name. He hasn't used the name in years but has gone back to it recently(he's always thought of it as his "name" internally in any case).

4) His gang crossed the wrong person, and Smiles was arrested. But before he was hung his promise was noted by Bochim Crowder, a high-ranking member of the Gentle Dreams, a spy organization attached to the Order of the Eclipsed Sun.

5) Crowder became a mentor to Smiles (not a kind one), training him in infiltration, assassination, and social engineering.

6) From his late teens until recently Smiles was a successful agent for the Gentle Dreams working under the code name Joakim.

7) His last mission was a rare assignment to work with a foreign contrator, Gwynnwr, on a mission to the city of Tredeshan. There they were to look into the activities of a cult, The Brothers of the Serpent.

8) Soon after arriving in Tredeshan, before they began to look into the cult, Smiles and Gwynnwr were betrayed. They went to meet their pre-arranged contact but were ambushed upon arriving, and barely escaped with their lives. They are now afraid to continue their mission with just the two of them, or to return to Taladae, as they do not know how deep the conspiracy goes.

9) In the meantime, they start looking for powerful and reliable companions, for protection in numbers, and to look for jobs to apply their special talents.  Smiles switches back to using his old moniker. He doesn't believe that anyone else in Gentle Dreams besides his old mentor, Bochim Crowder, would recognize the name now, and holds onto a hope that Crowder will eventually try to contact him.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

*weight question*

Hey,

Asking this now since it drastically affects what kind of equipment I'm going to buy 

If my cleric has a str of 8, her max load is 80lbs.
Now if she's wearing full plate, that weights 50.
Let's say she has a Handy Halversack.. that's 5lbs even when full.
The idea is to stick a tower shield in there so that she can whip it out in combat as a free action (retrieving an item from a HH is a free action). Tower shields weight 45lbs, so she would be at 100 lbs, essentially immobile. Thats okay with me as long as she can take a standard action to put the shield back in the sack. So as long as she would have the shield out, she'd be immobile, but she could then either drop the shield as a free action or use a standard action to stuff it back in. Is my understanding correct?
If not, I'm going to have to up her STR to 10, or else just get a large shield


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

*My Character*

Gwynnwr Aleta Henriksson, female human Cleric 5: HD 5d8+10; hp38, Init +1, Spd 20 ft.; AC 20 (19 flatfooted, 11 touch, 30 or total cover with shield); Melee morningstar +3 (1d8), ranged light crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20); SQ Rebuke Undead, Spontaneous Casting; AL N; SV Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +8; BAB +3; Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 10.
Skills and feats: Bluff +8 (8), Hide +4 (8), Wilderness Lore +11 (8), Concentration +10 (8), Spellcraft +10 (8); Track, Extra Turning, Strength of the Faithful.
Domains and energy: Trickery, Travel, Negative Energy.
Languages: Common, Giant, Dwarf.
Magical and Special Equipment: Cloak of Resistance +1, Amulet of Natural Armor +1, Handy Halversack, Full Plate +1, Tower Darkwood Shield, Stone with _continual flame_ (self cast).
Weapons: Morningstar, Light Crossbow, 20 bolts.
Misc Equipment: Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Flint/Steel, Parchment (10), Soap, _animate dead_ Components (4), Unholy Symbol, Holy Symbol, Silk Rope, Tent, Mirror, 10 days rations, Holy Water, Grappling Hook, Hammer, Piton (10), Miner's Pick, Signal Whistle, Sewing needle/String, Waterskin, Wineskin, Antitoxin (2).
184 gp, 6sp 55lbs weight (77.5 with shield; Heavily Encumbered at 67, max 100)

Background: Gwynnwr Aleta Henriksson was born the only daughter of the great Barbarian King Henrik of the Nordheim Tribes. Far from casting his daughter out for not being born a son, he loved her and raised her with all the attention a son would have had. Gwynnwr was raised joining in the great hunts, and was able to track better than any boy her age. She played with the boys around the camps, and soon learned to lie her way out of trouble or hide behind rocks after playing practical jokes. Although Gwynnwr had the will and courage to fight like her father, it was clear that she lacked the raw strength necessary to make a Nordheim Barbarian. Her father put her under the tutelage of Eskkid, the King's Healer. The Nordheim Tribes pay fealty to no gods -- only to their warrior ancestors spirits. Through Eskkid, she learned the powerful magic of healing, as well as how to channel her ancestors' spirits into the bodies of the fallen to aid her on the battlefield.
At the age of sixteen, Gwynnwr took leave of her Father and went to see of the Seven Realms and the great world beyond Nordheim. She promised to come back a strong warrior, ready to serve her father and king.
After a year of travelling, she came across Smiles and partnered with him on several occasions. Their combination of skills make them very good partners for low profile assignments. On the last occasion, she and Smiles were betrayed in the city of Tredeshan, in Al'Kar while investigating a cult named the Brothers of the Serpent.

Gwynnwr is 5'6 and weighs 125 lbs. She has long blonde hair, blue eyes, a fair complexion, and freckles across her nose. Her name is pronounced "Gwinner" in most versions of Common, and "Gunner" in the Nordheim dialect. Gwyn is an acceptable short version of her name,  pronounced "Gwin".


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Cordo and Thordain, very interesting indeed.

Some thoughts:

1)  Nords do indeed revere deities, Kord being the primary one, though druids are also common.  However, each clan and tribe has a whole slew of ancestral heroes they revere.  Taken together, the spirits of these could provide spells, so a cleric of them is possible.

2)  A good place for Smiles to hail from would be Taladae, a city of Araestos.  It is the center of the Order of the Eclipsed Sun, a religious order dedicated to Solarus, a godling slain in ancient times.  According to their dogma, Solarus merely sleeps.  Thus, a group of spies called Gentle Dreams would be very appropriate.

3)  One possibility for the mission that leaps to mind is one that sent them to the city of Tredeshan, at the Great Falls of the Crystal River.  Tredeshan is in Al'Kar, though it's just across the river from Araestos, and is a great center for trade and intrigue, considering that three nations converge there.  (Kythraen, to the north, being the third.)  In any case, the mission was one of learning more about the activities of a group called the Brothers of the Serpent.  They are a cult that is dedicated to Lakash the Serpent, Solarus' ancient foe, who is also dead.  The Serpents seem to be steadily growing in power in the city, and the Gentle Dreams wanted to know why, how, and to what purpose.
Things went poorly, and it became apparent that the mission had been betrayed from the start.

3)  noting your blank feats Thordain, let me put down a couple of notes.  One, a tower shield will fit (barely) inside a Heward's.  When you pull it out, you'll lose your dex bonus to AC, and be able to stagger about at 5' per round.  

I have a Cuthbertian cleric in my home game, and so we've come up with a couple of ways for him to use his turning ability, both feat based.

First is Divine Healing.  Basically, he can use his channeled positive energy, with a turning attempt, to heal 1d6 + Wisdom Bonus in hitpoints.  With a successful Concentration check, at DC 15 + 2 for each attempt channeled, he can use multiple turning attempts at the same time.  No more attempts can be channeled at a given time then the cleric has points of Wisdom Bonus.

Given that your cleric does negative energy, she could do something similar with negative energy, if you took a feat, let's call it Divine Vengeance.  It would cause damage, rather then heal it, or heal undead, etc.

Second is Strength of the Faithful.  A turning attempt can be expended to provide the cleric, or a person he touches when invoking the attempt, with a divine bonus to Strength equal to the cleric's Wisdom bonus.  This bonus lasts for one round per point of Wisdom Bonus the cleric has.

Your cleric could do that, though doing it with negative energy would have to feel creepy.

In any case, feel free to use either of those.  They are each a standard action to use, and both require touching the recipient.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Thordain, one thing about the feats above that just came to my sadly befogged mind.  You could only take one of the two at present, because they both have a requirement of 3rd level.  My apologies for the confusion.

Cheers,

Mor


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

Morwyld said:
			
		

> *
> Given that your cleric does negative energy, she could do something similar with negative energy, if you took a feat, let's call it Divine Vengeance.  It would cause damage, rather then heal it, or heal undead, etc.. *




It's funny that you use the name Divine Vengeance, as that's one of the feats in DotF that I was talking about on page one 

DIVINE VENGEANCE [Divine] (DotF) 
_ Prerequisites: Ability to turn undead, Extra Turning 
_ Benefit: Spend one turn attempt to add 2d6 points of sacred energy damage to all your successful melee attacks against undead until the end of your next action. 

DIVINE VIGOR [Divine] (DotF) 
_ Prerequisites: Ability to Turn/Rebuke, Cha 13+, Extra Turning 
_ Benefit: Spend one turn/rebuke attempt to increase your base speed by 10 feet and gain a +2 enhancement bonus to your Con._ Effects last a number of minutes equal to your Cha modifier.

(taken from here \

Thanks for the feats and for the ruling on shield.. let me think about those and whether I want a darkwood or a tower shield... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Gah, and one last thing about Strength of the Faithful.  It is possible to spend additional turning attempts to increase the duration, as follows, with a successful Concentration check

One additional turning attempt (DC 17) provides a duration of one minute per level

Two additional turning attempts (DC 19)
provides a duration of ten minutes per level.

If the roll is failed, the turning attempts are expended uselessly, and the strength bonus only lasts for the normal time period.

*Note to self...never, ever post without notebooks from campaign at hand*

Cheers, 

Mor


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

*another question*

Given that _fly_ is one of my domain spells, how would the staggering around 5' with the tower shield work while flying?


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

*feats*

I think I like strength of the faithful  fits with the barbarian background. What do you think of the feat Extra Turning from DotF, which gives 4 extra turning attempts per day. The reason I ask is that it is made for feats like strength of the faithful (and divine vengeance) which let you trade in turn attempts for temporary abilities.
Thanks again for the input


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Using a Fly spell you would fly around at 5' per round...and Extra Turning is in the PHB, feel free to use it.

One good thing about Strength of the Faithful (as the player of my Cuthbertian cleric is always gleefully pointing out) is that the bonus to Strength is Divine, and therefore stacks with Bull's Strength, or other sources of enhancement bonuses.

Cheers,

Mor


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 4, 2003)

Extra Turning is in the PHB, pg. 82


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

One note about Animate Dead.  You are aware that it requires a 50 gp gem for each undead that you intend to raise?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Rereading the Fly spell shows that you cannot fly atall if you are carrying more weight than your max load.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

*shield*

Cordo has pointed out to me that you can have a darkwood tower shield made for 630gp, which weighs 22.5 lbs. Is that all right to have? If so I think I will get that.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

*animate dead*

For animate dead, yes I am aware of that. You can see in her equipment list that she has already 4 such components paid for already.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

A darkwood tower shield is perfectly fine.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes, I see that looking at her equipment list.

Just as an aside, her last name would likely be Henrikksdotter.  

Very interesting character, regardless.

Cheers, 

Mor


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

Morwyld, any thoughts on what kind of languages besides common are spoken in Nordheim? I'm assuming Giant, but any others?

Regarding shields, I noticed a tower shield is a cover bonus not an armor bonus. Does that mean you can use a normal shield and a tower shield? Or a buckler and a tower shield?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Giant, Dwarven,Old Nord, Orc, are the four most common besides, well, Common.

Old Nord is the ancient language of the Nordheim tribes.

Each realm has it's own version of Common, and while they are mutually understandable, it's usually very easy to tell which realm a person is from by their speech.  A good bluffer can fool people though.

Some other languages:

High Solaric, the language of the ancient Solarian Empire, related closely to Celestial.

Lakashan, the language of the ancient Lakashan Empire, related both to Infernal and Draconic.

Karsa, the language of the Al'Karan tribesmen, rarely spoken in front of outsiders.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

The answer to the question about using tower shields and other shields is emphatically no.


----------



## dragoooon (Apr 4, 2003)

*background*

Lasmar has no idea who he really is. He woke up on a field of battle by a little wolf pup licking his face. He had no idea what side of the battle he was on. All he knew he was glad to be alive. When he started to get up the wolf got up and started to walk off, so Lasmar followed not knowing were he was going but it looked like a plan. The wolf took him to a pond were a man sang a song he could not understand. The man said “he likes you so I will teach you”. “Who likes me and teach me what” said Lasmar. “The ways of the wild and the wolf” said the man what is your name he asked. I have known idea Lasmar explained. Fine I will call you Lasmar. “why call me Lasmar” he asked. “Were am I” asked Lasmar. “You ask too many question and you are in Nordheim” he said with smile.
	Lasmar trained with the man for five year before the man told him his name. My name is Eberk and the wolf’s name is Longfang. You are done training with me. The world is now your teacher learn form her she is wise. So he and Longfang were off to see the world and to find himself. 


P.S. Lasmar is kind of like cain from kun-fu he roams the realms doing good deeds with his big dog.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Decent background indeed, Dragooon.

Here are Longfang's "advanced" stats, as I figure them, btw.

Animal, Wolf:CR 1;Large Animal ; HD 5d8+20 (Animal); hp 43; Init +1; Spd 50; AC 14; Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged; +8 (1d8+7, Bite); SA: Trip (Ex); SQ: Scent (Ex); AL N; SV Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +2; STR 21, DEX 13, CON 18, INT 1, WIS 12, CHA 6.
Skills: Hide -2, Listen +6, Move Silently +3, Spot +4. Weapon Focus: Bite


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 4, 2003)

*Suggestion...*

Hi Morwynd,

I would suggest creating a glossary for all the terms pertaining to your world as a post in this thread, which you can update and edit as needed going forward. That way you can feel more free to use your terminology, and we players will have a single place we can look something up if we forget.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

But..But...

That would somehow simply reek of sanity and sound organization....I do have my reputation to uphold here...

heh...coming soon

I'll be adding and editing to the first post in this thread.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 4, 2003)

To add to Cordo's suggestion, how about adding to this glossary a list of house rules, including feats, languages, skills, dieties, domains, PrC's, and other things that differ in this world from the textbook PHB.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 4, 2003)

Eventually, although they will probably end up on a webpage.

The problem is, I've quite a bit of written material, and it's built up gradually over three years of gaming.

So I will be making all of that available, over time.  But it won't all be up for your perusal this weekend, and a lot of it I want to edit.

What I've been trying to do is make material available that seems to me to be germaine to what someone is doing with their character creation.

What I am doing now, is taking all the background material that has come to light in this thread, and putting it all in one place.  

Once that is done, and I have the game started, and people doing things, I'll start backtracking through the couple of hundred pages of notes, and the two notebooks full of old adventure material, and seeing what needs to be made available for general use.

Cheers,

Mor


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 4, 2003)

Just for the record, I've edited my character's stat block to include a couple more small items (subtracting the gold of course) and added my familiar's stats.

LL


----------



## Thordain (Apr 5, 2003)

Is there any other cleric related material in the house rules? House feats, skills, spells, gods, or domains? (besides the feats you mentioned on pg 2, of which I took one)


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Thordain said:
			
		

> *Is there any other cleric related material in the house rules? House feats, skills, spells, gods, or domains? (besides the feats you mentioned on pg 2, of which I took one) *




Gods of the Seven Realms (quick overview)

First, all the gods of the PHB are alive and well, and worshipped in the realms, as are Lolth, Tiamat, and Bahamut, from Deities and Demigods.

The White Lady:  Demigoddess of Mercy and Healing, raised to divinity by Pelor after giving her life selflessly caring for the victims of an Apocalyptic plague.

NG (Clerics LG, NG, CG, usually female)
Symbol: Two feminine hands offering a loaf of bread, with a sun disk in the background.
Domains: Healing, Protection, Sun

Solarus: Demigod of dominion and just rule, raised to divinity by Pelor after founding the Solarian Empire, in ancient times.  His death battling the Serpent God Lakash brought forth the Apocalypse.

LN (Clerics LG, LN)
Symbol:  Eagle clutching a crown and a blade, with a sun disk in the background.
Domains: Community, Law, Sun

Lakash the Serpent:  Demigod of deceit, madness, raised to divinity by Erythnul, after creating the Yuan Ti race, and founding the Lakashan Empire of ancient times.  His death battling Solarus brought forth the Apocalypse.

NE (Clerics LE, NE, CE)
Symbol:  Serpent's head, usually depicted in act of devouring a sun disk.
Domains: Trickery, Madness, Scalykind


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

*Question on Tragus*

With the breakdown already being two priests in the group now, but only one mage, should I turn Tragus into an arcane based smith vice divine? He would still pay homage to Moradin, but he would fuel his creations through a slightly different gift.

Any thoughts?

Tragus' effective level would become Wiz4/Fig1.

Badger


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Question on Tragus*

Badger, I think you could go either way.  First, Clerics stack well with their combat capabilities and different focuses depending on specific domain selections. Second, Gwynnwr is a negative energy channeller so isn't strong on the healing side.

So I would say go with what sounds most fun to you.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

Her being a neg chan was one of the reasons I asked, as I don't want to take away from the group, but at the same time, I don't want us to be short hafted with needed skills either.

As long as Tragus is near a forge, hence the portable forge he will carry in his BoH, he is a happy camper. Although, bashing a few gobs here and there never hurt anything either..

Thanks for the quick reply..

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

*Clerical House Rules*

One of my home game players has been kind enough to remind me of two house rules that would be very important to clerics.

The first is not a feat that need be purchased, but is instead a "class feature" of clerics and paladins in the Land of the Seven Realms.

Divine Channeling:

If a cleric or paladin possesses a metamagic feat, such as Still Spell, Empower Spell, etc, he or she may use that feat spontaneously, in much the same way sorcerors do.

To do so, the cleric must expend turning attempts equal to the added spell levels the feat requires, and make a concentration roll. (DC 15 + 2 for each turning attempt expended)  

If the roll is failed, the spell, and the turning attempts, are lost.  Further, the cleric must make a Will Save (DC 15 + 2 per turning attempt expended) or be stunned for one round per turning attempt used.

Unlike sorcerors, the spell casting time remains as listed.  The cleric must be capable of preparing the enhanced spell normally, to be able to apply this ability.

Example:  Cyrus Dane, cleric of St. Cuthbert, wishes to cast an Empowered Searing Light spell at a troublesome vampire.   He is 9th level, and is capable of preparing an Empowered Searing Light (a 5th level spell slot) so he expends two turning attempts.  He then rolls a DC 19 Concentration check.  

If he succeeds, he can unleash a 9d8 blast of light at the undead horror, and multiply the result by 1.5, just as if he'd used a prepared Empowered Searing Light.

If he fails, the prepared Searing Light is lost, the two turning attempts are lost, and he must make a DC 19 Will save or be stunned for two rounds.

Modified Healing/Inflicting

Secondly, healing, and inflicting, spells, take effect in a somewhat different way.  Basically, wherever 1d8 would be rolled for such a spell, 1d4+4 is actually rolled.  So a Cure Light Wounds cast by a 5th level caster would heal 1d4 + 9, a Cure Moderate Wounds would heal 2d4 + 18, etc.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

*One last crafting question...*

After thinking about it, I'm leaving Tragus as a warrior-priest, but I do have one final question.

In crafting his items, would I be able to craft any from mithril or admantite? If so, would the crafting cost remain listed as per the DMG, or would it be different? (Steel you pay 1/3 the cost of the total gp amount). I have no problem paying full cost if I could get items made of those metals, but just wanted to know if it was possible...

I promise that should be it as far as questions go...well, except do you think a portable forge would fit in a bag of holding 1 if nothing else was placed inside of it?

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Admantium, Mithril, and Darkwood all are beyond the ability of normal craftsmen to work.  They require the Craft Magic Arms and Armor feat to work them.

As per the DMG( pg. 242), crafting time is that of creating a master work item of the type being made.  The cost is equal to that of crafting a masterwork plus paying 1/2 the market price modifier given on that page for the material and item being made.

Given the limitation of 30 cubic feet, and 250 lbs of materials in a bag of holding type 1, a portable forge could be fitted into one.  Obviously the Artisan's Tools provided in the player's handbook are utterly inadequate in weight to represent anvil, bellows and cooling trough, etc, though the price is probably okay.

One thing to keep in mind, sadly, is that Tragus needs a caster level of 6 to work most Admantium, 9 to forge heavy armors of it.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the head's up...I missed that when I read it, but all in all, I'm not surprised about the requirement. Luckily, I was going to take Craft Arms and Armor as my 6th level feat, so it'll be all good...

I can still buy the items though right? (Like Adamantium Chain Shirt and Shield)

Thanks again amigo..

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes, as long as the single item price doesn't rise above 3,000 gp.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

No prob...and thanks for the patience with my gazillion questions...and just as a head's up to the group I do travel with, Tragus has no prob with crafting things for others. He sees it as paying homage to his Moradin, and ensuring that none can doubt the quality of dwarven crafts.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 5, 2003)

*Badger*

Badger, Gwynnwr would love to have a tower shield that weighs 20lbs or less, if that's possible to craft! (So she can fit it into a glove of storing). The darkwood one weighs 22.5 
Glad to hear you are sticking with your cleric levels. I wouldn't feel like a very good party cleric alone and channeling negative energy


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Well, there's good news.  I was wrong about requiring the feat to work the special materials.

So, you could have the chain shirt and and the shield for the reduced price of crafting them yourself.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 5, 2003)

Maybe a mithril tower shield would weigh less than 20 lbs?


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

So, I can work them...kick butt...back to the number crunching and working them out.

Thanks...

Badger


If Morwyld allows it, I have no prob making you a large shield...it won't be a tower, as even mithril wouldn't be under the weight for you...


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

Mithril would make it 22.5 as well amigo...sorry


----------



## Thordain (Apr 5, 2003)

Argh, oh well, darkwood it is then.
But perhaps you can give me a discount on the DMG price? If I save enough money, I can buy some prayer beads: _bless_


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Sadly, tower shields are made of wood. A metal version would have base weight considerably higher then 45 lbs, approximately 67.5 lbs, if the ratio for other shields holds true.

Thus, one forged of mithril would weigh about  33.75 lbs.

To my mind, a better solution would be a mithril, or even admantium, large shield, either of which could be fit into a glove of storing.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Another small point to be made.  At game start, players cannot have created items for others.  During the game I've no problem with it, but not prior to the game beginning.

Cheers, 

Mor


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

*nod*

And if she was to have bought the materials and paid my fee, to friends, of three ales a night, I could have made it for her.

Basically she would pay cost plus ales...which comes out to 350 gp.

337 for the shield, and 13gp for the ales..

Badger


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

Tragus the Smith, male dwarf Clr4/Fig1: CR 5; ECL 5; Medium-size Humanoid (dwarf); HD 4d8 + 1d10 + 10; hp 39; Init 0; Spd 15 (20) ft.; AC 17 (15 flatfooted, 10 touch); Melee MW Warhammer +8  (1d8/x3); Ranged Light Crossbow +5  (1d8/crit 19-20 x2); SQ Turn Undead, Spontaneous Casting; AL LG; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +9; BAB +4; Str 14, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 10.
Skills and Feats:Craft (Armorsmithing) +11 (8+2+1), Craft (Weaponsmithing) +11(8+2+1), Heal +5 (2+3), Concentration +4 (2+2), Climb +3 (1+2); Iron Will, Rune Carving, Weapon Focus: Warhammer.

Equipment: Adamantine Chain Shirt*, Mithril Large Shield*, MW Warhammer*, MW Handaxe*, Light Crossbow w/20 bolts, Ring of Sustanence, Bag of Holding (1), Wand of CLW, Potion of Bulls Strength x 2, Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, Potion of Neutralize Poison, Portable Forge#, Iron Holy Symbol of Moradin, Backpack, Bedroll, Waterskin, Empty Journal (Wiz Spellbook), Sack (holds Priest & Extra Traveler's outfit)#, Inkpen, 8 vials of ink.

*= Crafted by Tragus
#= held in Bag of Holding

Domains: Earth and Protection

Languages: Dwarven, Common, Orcish

Tragus Shieldsplitter, more commonly known as Tragus the Smith with those he has fought with, has spent almost all of his years near the forge. His parents died when he was but a babe defending the great halls from an orcish horde, and with their passing, his upbringing was left in the hands of Brackus Trollbane, his grandfather.

Brackus raised the babe as best he could, and sought to pass down to his grandson all that he could of the world, the races, and most importantly the secrets of the forge. Even though he had almost seen two centuries come and go, Brackus felt the excitement of youth when Tragus fired the forge for the first time, and felt his heart nearly break with pride when the first crude dagger shaped from its flames.

As the years passed, Tragus’ skill with the forge brought a new element into his life as well. He began to hear the holy chants of Moradin as he worked, and knew that he had been called to be more than a simple smith for his people. Embracing the calling, Tragus dreamt of a great star falling from the skies, and within the heart of the star was Moradin’s gift to him, should he be strong enough to find it.

For three years, Tragus wandered as Moradin’s will guided him, and while the road was not always easy, or straight, it finally led him to the valley of the dream. That night, a falling star crashed down in the heart of the valley, and once fires had died around the impact, Tragus saw his gift, the star metal, adamantine.

Covering the metal in wards and other protective measures, Tragus hurried with the haste of a human to the closest town and commissioned a crew to follow him back to the valley and help move the stone. After many tries, the heavy stone was lifted and carried back, all with Tragus saying prayers constantly for their good fortune.

For a year solid, Tragus worked the metal, and while the stone itself was large, the veins of adamantine were small and well hidden. In the end, he was able to craft a single shirt of chain links from the stone, and while to many, it seemed like too much work for such a small yield, to Tragus it was a sign that Moradin smiled upon him.

Tragus traded the remaining ore, a sizable pile indeed, with a mage who seemed to know more about Tragus’ activities than Tragus would have liked. However, Moradin’s sight showed no darkness of the mage’s soul, and so in exchange for a ring, which would allow Tragus to ignore the need for food and drink, and a sack, which the mage promised could hold a small portable forge, the ore was traded.

With his faith, and armor to protect him, Tragus followed Moradin’s call to the border wars which seemed to rage constantly against the realm of shadows. Knowing that this new road was to be long and deadly, Tragus has traded in his smithy hammer for a warhammer while on the front lines, but still hears Moradin’s chants as his hammer strikes armor instead of the forge.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

One small quibble Badger:

The Breastplate's Market Value is 5,350gp, which is higher then the 3,000gp Market Value limit.  Granted you can make it for under 3,000 gp but it's Market Value of an item that determines the limit.

Sorry if that was unclear.

A Adamantine Chain Shirt has a Market Value of 2,150 gp, and would be acceptable.  That would also free up considerable coin for other items of your choice, of course.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

Whoops...looked liked I missed that call while I was typing the sheet up...sorry about that.

As it stands right now, Tragus has spent roughly 8200 of the gp, with the most expensive items going to the Bag and the Ring. Both items will be brought into play with his bio, but basically, the ring was crafted at his request to give him more time at the forge, and the bag was so he would always have a shrine to Moradin wherever he travelled.

I want to work in how while Tragus is a good fellow, he has a hard time accepting that any blade or armor can protect him as well as that which he has made for himself. He will never speak down about a fellow smith, save gobliniod, but he is quick to offer "constructive" criticism.

Also, I'm open to any joint ideas on how Tragus banded with the others, as it will definately help how I'm going to tie-in the last bit of his bio...


Badger


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2003)

Shoot...thought it was too good to be true..

I will edit the sheet once I get home, as about to leave work after an 11 hr shift...besides that, was everything else ok?

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 5, 2003)

Everything else looked good to me

Cheers, 

Mor


----------



## Thordain (Apr 6, 2003)

*well*

Let's get started! I'm ready and eager to play 
Is there something we are waiting for?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 6, 2003)

Need to see characters from Perrivas, and Uriel, I believe.

But I can start some things up, just so you can get some idea of what's going on.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 6, 2003)

And Thomas Hobbes.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 6, 2003)

*It's Taem!  (rather long)*

*Taem:* male human Mnk5: CR 5; Medium-size Humanoid (Human); HD 5d8+10; hp 38; Init +6; Spd 40 ft.; AC 18 (Flat Footed 16, Touch 16); Unarmed +5 Melee (1d8+2); Shiruken +5 Ranged (1); SA Stunning Attack (DC 14), Unarmed Strike, Flurry of Blows; SQ Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Still Mind, Slow fall (20 ft), Purity of Body, Monk AC bonus ; AL LG; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +6; Str 14, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8.
Skills (Bonus/Ranks) and Feats: Balance +10/8, Climb +10/8, Hide +10/8, Jump +40/8, Move Silently +10/8, Tumble +10/8; Dodge, Mobility, Improved Initiative.

Languages: Common, Auran

Equipment: Monk’s outfit, _Amulet of Natural Armor, Bracers of Armor, Dust of Tracelessness, Potion of Blur, Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, Potion of Invisibility, Potion of Levitate, Qualls Feather Token (Bird, Fan), Ring of Jumping, Ring of Protection +1_, 12 Shiruken, 35 gp piece of quartz crystal, 3 gold pieces.

Taem is a member of the monastic Order of the Four Winds.  They are based around a set of myths and legends that tell about a monk, whose name is unknown to all but the highest of the order, whose search for enlightenment led him along what, the order teaches, is one of many paths there- but the Queam (koo-ay-am), (as the anonymous monk is called; it translates into “Master” or “Great Master” in Auran) became one with the very air and winds.  There are many stories and legends about him on his quest, and the young monks are taught all of them, to illustrate certain points in the course of their learning.

Taem was (as all the rest of the Order had been) brought to the Monastery, high in the mountains of Kythraen, as an infant by parents who either could not, or did not want to, care for him.  Taem has never given them a thought; for all he knows, they might be dead.  He was raised in extreme asceticism by the monks of the Order, learning their ways.  He was a quick student; by the age of twenty, he received his last name.

The Monks of the Order of the Four Winds have a curious notion about humility:  they feel that the use personal pronouns (such as “I” and “me”) should be reserved for the very great; for others to use them is arrogance, for it assumes that the listener already knows their name.  Thus, until they complete certain trials, all of the novices of the Order refer to themselves as “Kai” (or, “small breeze” in Auran), and in the third person (i.e., “Kai is done with the exercise, Master.”).  Once one has completed the first trials, one receives a “last” name, a general descriptor of what direction the monk seems to be heading in.  

“Taem” means “friend”, and is part of many of the epithets used to describe one of the close companions of the Queam, who accompanied him in all of his journeys and, when the Queam finally reached enlightenment, chose to wander the world helping others to do so rather than leave the world himself.  The epithets used to describe the mythical Taem are many- “fast friend,” “true friend,” “brave friend.”  “Taem” is the surname given to monks who’s tendencies, while seeking enlightenment, lead them to help others.  Taem(s) are the most likely to be found outside the monastery; if one has encountered members of the order before, they are likely to have met a monk calling him, or herself, Taem.

Taem received his name when, while completing the trial (which consisted of climbing to the very peak of a mountain, meditating there for some time, and then racing down the mountain side like the wind itself), Taem noticed an avalanche beginning to form, and a group of pilgrims below that it would certainly crush.  He raced against the rock, as it grew from a trickle of pebbles to a thundering wall of earth, and managed to save most of the peasants from being crushed to death.

His trail completed and his surname received, Taem was now sent out in to the world to pursue his chosen path.  He has wandered for six months, helping out in small ways among the villages he passes through, and looking for a chance to truly prove himself and earn a first name.  Eventually, gods willing, he will reach one of the highest levels of the order, and be allowed to use personal pronouns.

Taem is very focused on achieving his goal of being one with the air; and although helping others is part of this goal, he does it not only because it leads him further down the path but because it is also what he inherently tends to do.  It is hardly a firm division; he helps people because he is Taem, and he is Taem because he helps people.

Relations with other characters:

Taem has been taught that the paths to enlightenment involve traveling towards one of the four elements: Fire, Water, Air, and Earth, each of which has certain characteristics.  The more one can be associated with an element, the further one is progressed towards enlightenment.  Thus, Taem is likely to think highly of people he can clearly “classify” as being like one element or another, because it means they are heading towards enlightenment.  Conversely, people who are harder to pin down Taem sees as unenlightened; and while this does not mean they are bad people, it does mean that Taem will attempt to counsel them along a given path.  Unfortunately, twenty-three years of being among quiet monks and untamed mountain peaks has dulled Taem’s interpersonal skills, and this rarely meets with much success if the subject is not already open to such ideas.  The fact that he’s always speaking in the third person doesn’t help much either.

The characters posted thus far that Taem might “pin down” to a given element are Kintys, with fire, and Tragus, with Earth.  This may not be the perception of the characters in question (or their players ), but it will be what Taem will think of them.

edit: added bonus attribute point.  And I think I calculated my HP right... 8+(4x5)+10=38, right?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 6, 2003)

*Taem*

> Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8

You haven't allocated your bonus 4th level ability point.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey all,
I'm at work right now, but I have my charater finished at home and I will send him off early Sunday afternoon.

Regarding Hit Points...Average for a D10 is...?
Do you want a '5' for each after 1st level. The characters that I have seen don't all seem to be using the same formula.

I have 5 D10 + 5 <Con>.
Am I correct in assuming that I hace 35HP (10@1st+5+5+5+5and +5for Con).

By the way, my character is Vithras Entarim, High Elven Ranger2/Fighter3. Archery emphasis, though he is pretty good in  Melee as well.


-Uriel


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 6, 2003)

Uriel:

Average rounded _up_.  The average roll of a d10 is 5.5, round up to six at each level.  Your total is 10+6*4+5=39.

Edit:  Actually, looking over everyone's stats, the only people with correct HP are Kintys, Lasmar and Smiles.  Everyone else is shortchanging themselves.


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

*Average rolls...*

What is the average roll for a d8? 4.5 rounded to 5?

Bio to be released shortly after fiance' leaves for work...last night was all amped to write it, but was reminded I had promised that we would go out with some of her new work buddies...ahh, the power o' love...


Badger


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 6, 2003)

Right, so assuming your first level was a Cleric level, you should have 8 + 5 + 5 + 5 + 6 + 10 = 39 hp


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

Schweet deal...will make the edits to the sheet....also, about to add in the bio...

Thanks for the info...

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 6, 2003)

*Character Crunching Notes so far*

Tragus: Given what he's said about his background, his first level was likely fighter, which gives him:

10 for 1st + (5 x  4 cleric levels) = 30 + 10 for Con = 40 hp.

Gwyn was given d6 hit dice, rather then d8, her correct hp total should be:

8 for 1st + (5 x 4 cleric levels) = 28 + 10 for Con = 38 hp

As far as her AC with the tower shield is concerned, when she is fighting from behind it, she'll have 1/2 cover, for a +4 benefit to AC, and +2 to reflex saves.


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2003)

*Tragus*

Finally got the bio posted...sorry it took so long, and hopefully, it won't sound too cheesy.

To have the Runecarving Feat as his 3rd level Feat, I had to take fighter last as otherwise, it wouldn't have matched the requirements for it.

If there are any big glitches in the bio, please let me know and I'll edit them as fast as I can..

Thanks, and can't wait to kick this off...

Badger


----------



## Thordain (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Character Crunching Notes so far*



			
				Morwyld said:
			
		

> *As far as her AC with the tower shield is concerned, when she is fighting from behind it, she'll have 1/2 cover, for a +4 benefit to AC, and +2 to reflex saves.  *




Hmm, but that's if I'm _fighting_ from behind it (with melee?). I'm planning not on fighting, but healing. I'd get the total cover bonus then right? And 9/10 cover for firing my crossbow from it?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Vithras Entarim "Sparrow"
High Elf 
Level:5
Ranger 2/ Fighter 3
5'5", 114 lbs.
Black hair,just past shoulders (worn in a ponytail), 
eyes pale green.
Alignment: Chaotic Good

STR 16 8 <15,+1@4th>
DEX 16 6
CON 12 6
INT 12 4
WIS 10 2
CHA 10 2

HP 39


Base:+5
Fort :+7
Ref  +4
Will :+2
Init :+3
AC:17/14 flat/13 touch
Move: 30'

Feats: Point Blank Shot,Far Shot,Rapid Shot, 
Weapon Focus: LongCompBow
Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Track,
Favored Enemy:Giants
+2 Spot,Listen,Search <within 5 feet of a secret door,
 he gets a search check>Immune to Sleep,
+2 vs, Enchantments,

Speaks: Common, Elven,Giantish.
Skills
<25 Ranger , 9 Fighter>
Spot 4/+7
Listen 4/+7
Search 1/+4<cross>
Hide 4/+7
Move Silently 4/+7
Wilderness Lore 4/+5
Prof:Bowyer 2/+3
Climb 2/+5
Jump 1/+4
Swim 1
Knowledge: Nature 1/+2
Heal 1/+2
Ride 3/+6
Intuit Direction 1/+2

Long Composite Bow +10 <12 within 30'> 1D8+4  crit 20/X3 110' Increments
L-C Bow <Rapid Shot>+8/+8<10 within 30'>1D8+4 crit 20/X3 110' Increments
Longsword +9<+7 with 2-weapon fighting> 1D8+3 crit 19-20/X2
Shortsword +9<+7 with 2-weapon fighting> 1D6+3/1D6+1  crit 19-20/X2 offhand.
Dagger  +8  1D4+3  crit 19-20/X2  10' Range Increments

+1 Mighty <+3Str> Long Composite Bow-2700GP
Mithral Shirt -1100 
Master-Worked Long Sword -315GP
Master-Worked Short Sword -310
Elven Cloak -2000
Elven Boots-2000

Quiver of 20 Masterworked Arrows -141GP
Quiver of 20 Masterworked Arrows <on Horse>-141GP
4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds 1D4+9 <House Rules Change>-200GP
1 Potion of Change Self -50GP
1 Potion of Expeditious Retreat -50GP
1 Potion of Jump -50GP

3 Daggers -6GP

Light Horse,Riding Saddle & gear -87GP
Saddle Bags:
 2 weeks Grain -1GP
Crowbar -2GP
100 Silk Rope & Grapnel -21GP
Small Bullseye Lantern  5 Flasks Oil -17GP
2 Weeks Trail Rations -7GP


Satchel -1GP
Bedroll- 1SP

Aprox 9 SP left over.

Hailing from the Realm of Kythraen, the Elf known as Vithras Entarim <though his close friends usually just call him Sparrow or Vith> has known nothing but strife in his life. When the young elf was but 30 years old, not even yet upon his first Path, his village of Hurvethas was attacked by Hill Giants and their Orcish Slaves. Barely one in five elves escaped the treacherous attack, for the Giants attacked during the Spring Harvest Celebration, while most of the community was celebrating a record bounty that the Land had gratiously given forth. Vith's father Issyllarin was slain defending his brother and two sisters,as well as his mother, all to no avail, as they were cut down by the Giants like so much wheat from the so-recently harvested fields surrounding the community.
The survivors fled south, Vithras' uncle Thellim leading the way, for Thellim was a Roadwalker, one of the Rangers of the Land, serving the Crown, and thus he knew safe havens for the beleagured Folk. Once all of the survivors had been delivered to the Human town of Alfrin's Ridge <some30 miles from Hurvethas>, Thellim turned grimly back to the Road, taking with him the remainder of the Elves capable of battle, along with twice as many Humans from the town, for the two communities had long since been friends and allies in trade and other commerce. Young Vith seethed with rage at the thought of his slain Mother and Father, and he wanted to go back, his tiny play bow in hand.
Thellim knelt down and whispered in the young Elf's ear 'Your time has not come, little Sparrow <his nickname for Vith>, I would not see you layed low so recently after I lost my family. You are all that I have left. For me, would you step down, and guard the others? I ask you as one Elf to another.' Thellim had addressed young Vith as an adult, asking a Boon, and Vith understood this, as well, he also knew that nothing would come but his Death from returning to Hurvethas. Vith spoke up, looking his uncle in the eye. 'I will stay, Uncle, but on one condition. That you train me in War, and in the ways of the Wood, and of the Forest and of the Bow, for I would visit nothing but Death to all of Giantkind for the rest of my days, may they last a thousand Seasons.'
Thellim was taken aback by such a vehement display of Hatred and Pain as young Vithras showed in his face and in his words, but he nodded a silent 'Yes' and turned back to the company to depart for the despoiled Elven Village. When he returned 4 days hence, fully half of the party had been slain, and he brought back the head of the Hill Giant Chief and layed it at Vithras tiny feet, saying 'This is your Enemy, Sparrow, and this is the face of Death,
I would have you know both.'

Years went by, with young Vithras training with his uncle, as well as with the other Roadwalkers, Elven, Human and even  with a few Dwarves, for these folk knew how to fight the Giants, and Vithras was ever keen for methods
to slay them. Battles came, and may a foe was layed low by the arrows of Vithras, not the least of which were the many Ogres and even Giants that he encountered. But also did he use his blades, for the elf that would come to be known as 'Sparrow' to those he aided on the road was eager to deal back to them what they had dealt to him those many, many years before as a child.

Now, Sparrow patrols the borders, looking for any sigh of incursion by enemies, especially Giants. Loyal to a fault regarding the Crown, Sparrow often lets his less orderly side get the best of him, sometimes breaking protocol and doing what he feels is 'right', despite what the Law says. Still, he would do nothing that would violate or threaten the direct edict of the Crown.


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

*Wand question...*

I was going to purchase Tragus a Wand of Metal and Mineral Detection and saw that it wasn't on the list, or on any spell selection. Did 3ed do away with that spell all together?

If we don't kick off tonight, I will make one last edit to Tragus sheet once I get home. I wanted to pick him up a few potions, but have forgotten my books at the house again. Heck of a thing to be stuck on watch for 12 hrs, and not have your material when you need it..

Badger


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 7, 2003)

It's now a *Rod* of Metal Detection, rather than a wand.  It also costs 10,500 gp, a bit out of Tragus's price range right now.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 7, 2003)

The spell doesn't exist, but there's a Rod of Metal and Mineral detection for 10,500 gp.

Which is a bit over the price range 

Edit: Lazarus, using his crazy raised-by-savior powers, beat me to it.


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow....holy poop on a stick Batman...*L*

Thanks guys....

*ponders how to save that much money and still make any magical armor for the crew*

Badger


----------



## Thordain (Apr 7, 2003)

Testing sig


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2003)

*Final Sheet...*

Added the last of Tragus' purchases to his list....nothing major as far as the buying went, four potions total and his crossbow and bolts.

Can't wait until the kickoff...

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 8, 2003)

*And so we begin*

Got a first post up, working on direct character openings now.

Here's the link:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47144


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmm, but that's if I'm fighting from behind it (with melee?). I'm planning not on fighting, but healing. I'd get the total cover bonus then right? And 9/10 cover for firing my crossbow from it?

If you are healing someone in front of you, you would still only get 1/2 cover. However, if you moved into the same "square" as a fallen comrade, you could use the shield to give you both full cover from the front while you healed him/her.  Keep in mind that unlike a normal shield, which functions in all directions, over the course of a round, tower shields only operate as cover in a given direction.

You could use 3/4 cover and still shoot a crossbow.  However, reloading while holding a tower shield isn't possible.

A tower shield's best use is during siege warfare, or in open battles, where a line of soldiers can lock shields in front of a line of bowmen, for example.

They really aren't extremely useful to the wandering adventurer, except in certain very specific situations.

Cheers,


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 8, 2003)

All player starts are up in the game thread, feel free to reply.

Perrivas, if you are still interested in playing, get your character sheet up, and I'll work you into the action.

Cheers, 

Mor


----------



## Thordain (Apr 9, 2003)

I was assuming that tower shields work the way they are explained in this thread (see diagram).

If there's special house rules for tower shields, I think I may change to another type of shield.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 9, 2003)

That's up to you.  I've already let you know how I work tower shields.

They just work best when in lines, or when the opponents can't easily come to you, like when using them for cover against archers on walls or the like.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 9, 2003)

But I can still use a tower shield to get full cover and heal someone next to me (not in between me and the tower shield), right?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 9, 2003)

Absolutely.   If you put your tower shield between you and an attacker, and then heal someone to your left or right, you'd be safe from opportunity attacks.

Of course a foe immediately beyond the shield could take a single 5 foot step and be able to attack on his own turn, but he wouldn't be able to opportunity attack "through" the shield's covered arc.

And if you had a pal handy with a ready weapon, that attacker would take the relevant opportunity attacks himself.


----------



## perivas (Apr 9, 2003)

Morwyld said:
			
		

> *All player starts are up in the game thread, feel free to reply.
> 
> Perrivas, if you are still interested in playing, get your character sheet up, and I'll work you into the action.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the patience.  Here's Turik.

*Turik bin Jazeem bin Salak Al-Khalifa:*  Human Bard 1/Fighter 3/Barbarian 1; CR 5; Medium Humanoid; HD 1d6+3d10+1d12+5; hp 36; Init +1; Spd 30'; AC 20 (touch 11, flat-footed 19); Atk +4 base, +7 melee (bastard sword, 1d10/19-20/x2), +5 ranged (shortbow, 1d6/20/x3); SQ: bardic knowledge, bardic music, rage 1/day, fast movement; AL NG; SV Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 12.

_Skills:_  climb +4, decipher script +4, diplomacy +4, handle animal +4, knowledge (geography) +4, knowledge (history) +4, knowledge (religion) +2, listen +4, perform (flute, lute, mandolin, pipes, storytelling, zither) +6, ride +4

_Feats:_  simple weapon proficiency (all), martial weapon proficiency (all), armor proficiency (light), armor proficiency (medium), armor proficiency (heavy), shield proficiency, exotic weapon proficiency (bastard sword), exotic weapon proficiency (whip), expertise, weapon focus (bastard sword), improved disarm, power attack

_Languages:_ Common, Al’ Karan, and five others

_Bard Spells (spells known: 0--4):_ 0--dancing lights, detect magic, light, mage hand

_Possessions:_ bastard sword +1, breastplate +1, large darkwood shield +1, hat of disguise, lute of the troubadour (+10 perform check), courtier’s outfit, explorer’s outfit, trail rations, light horse with bit & bridle and riding saddle, bedroll, winter blanket, flint & steel, small steel mirror, sack, backpack, candle, papyrus, ink and pen, soap, whetstone, bottle of wine

_Description:_  Turik is a small, wiry man with tight muscles and a well-groomed moustache.  Though he speaks with animated fluidity, his dark complexion betrays his origins.  His easy smile and bright teeth invokes one of two distinct reactions in most people—he is confidence man or extremely personable.  On each of his arms are intricate light blue tattoos that peek out from beneath his sleeves.  These tattoos matches surprisingly well the light blue of his eyes…a very rare feature among the men of Al’Kar.

_Background:_  Turik was taught the Al’Karan songs of legend from an early age.  The tales of the Reign of Darkness, Towers of Sorcery and their Sorceror Kings, Turik the First and the Tower of the Blade in the Mountain of the Moon are all too familiar to him.  Therefore, though Turik himself possessed no great talent for swordsmanship, he was inspired, as many other young men in Al’Kara, to follow the path of Turik the First.  So, at age 14, he departed from his home to follow this path.

He used his talents as a performer and a magic lute inherited from his uncle to win his passage throughout the land and the hearts of his teachers.  It was his first teacher—an Al’Karan blademaster—that made the greatest impression upon Turik.  He was taught two important lessons which would guide Turik’s actions for many years:

_1.  A good swordsman can use his opponent’s weaknesses against him, a great swordsman can use his opponent’s strengths against him, and masterful swordsman can use his opponent’s strengths.

2.  Knowing the mind and heart of the enemy is the surest path to victory._

He joined north all the way to Nordheim to learn the ways of his enemies.  There he learned the techniques of the berserkers and the battle fury that was their practice.  Afterwards, he continued his travels to learn a myriad of techniques and fighting styles.  Finally, when he felt that he had learned all that was needed to become a masterful swordsman did he return to Al’Kar.  When he approached his old master once more, he was told that he was not yet ready for the way.  But Turik has not given up on his search and continues to develop those first sword techniques learned from the Al’Karan blademaster.  In the interim, his master has passed away and the one link to the blademaster techniques have been lost, Turik remains hopeful that he will be available to discover a course that will allow him to continue this aspect of his development. 

His casual manner and gifts earned him curious friends in his past travels.  For now, he is content to journey with his friends and to seek out those rumors regarding the Tower of the Blade in the Mountain of the Moon.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 10, 2003)

Ok, I'm in a bit of a quandry here, we need to link up and start working together, but for obvious in-character reasons I don't think Smiles or Gwyn would reveal who they are or the nature of their mission.

I've been trying to think of a way to get into us into the larger group without compromising that.  The only ideas I can come up with are 1) Either lying and saying I know Taelmaron and claiming we were sent as reinforcements, or 2) One of the group of five (or Taelmaron) makes a move to invite us along...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 10, 2003)

Two things:

(1)  Thordain:  Gwyn likely can't tell that Kintys is blonde.  The cloak's hood covers almost her entire face.  Gwyn can probably see little more than her eyes, nose, and mouth.

(2)  Cordo:  If I were you, I'd wait for Talemaron to latch onto you--or the other way 'round.  Of course, it looks like he'll be showing up very shortly.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok, I'll wait but interact in the meantime.

Smiles is quite paranoid right now, so it may be fair to call him "shifty-eyed" but before that image sets in everyone's minds I'll just mention that his CHA 14, Diplomacy 12, and Bluff 10 should not normally give a shifty eyed impression.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 11, 2003)

Smiles can likely be quite the chameleon, when he chooses to be.  

Sooner or later, a matter will come up, so I'll cover it now.

I'll be handling all die rolls on this end.  Die rolls that the players would normally make, and be aware of, I'll post in parentheses while describing action results.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 11, 2003)

Does smiles speak dwarven? I didn't see his languages listed.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 11, 2003)

Manifestly so, since he just did.  He has two extra languages, for his intelligence.

It would be good if folks would make a note of what languages they know, if they haven't already.

Cheers, 

Mor


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, Elven and Dwarven are his two bonus languages. Didn't add before just as there is no place for languages in the standard stat block I copied and pasted. They are added in now.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 12, 2003)

As far as the past/present/future tense issue goes IMHO playing an online game is different from writing a story.

I don't like past tense because it gives the feeling that an action is completed and there is no opportunity to interact or interfere.  But if people feel we have to choose one (I don't necessarily) it seems present tense is most popular (having looked around at several games in progress).  I would guess this is because present tense doesn't give such a sense of finality and closure to actions and most gaming around a table is done in present tense.

I also think it is quite normal to mix in future tense when you mean to indicate _intent going forward_, particuarly something the DM will have to adjudicate. Again, just like at the table, as if events are happening in real time.

I do think we should decide on if we are going to:
1) Assign people different text colors for speech
2) Make style rules for character thoughts, OOC text, player exposition, etc.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 12, 2003)

As far as the tense issue, I'll claim the Swiss defense on that.  I find different tenses useful at different times.

I don't think we need to assign colors for anything.   Just write posts in clear English, and it should work out alright. 

That's my take on things, anyway.

As far as the ongoing action, I'll give a bit more time for interaction, before launching the next bit.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2003)

As my Character 'Sheet' states, Sparrow speaks Elvish Common and Giantish.
As far as the tense thing goes, I have used past for things that Sparrow did in the past 'They had served on the Borders for most of the last year' etc... Otherwise, I use the present when interacting with the scene/characters, and past on musings/as well as things that he actually did in the past.


-Uriel


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2003)

Morwyld said:
			
		

> *As far as the tense issue, I'll claim the Swiss defense on that.  I find different tenses useful at different times.
> 
> I don't think we need to assign colors for anything.   Just write posts in clear English, and it should work out alright. *




Come to think of it, I agree with Morwyld on this.  I just found myself naturally writing in the present tense, so I'll use that, but I don't think standardization is needed as long as people are reasonably clear.  If someone isn't, I suppose, we can tell them so and appropriate changes can be made, but thus far I can easily tell what everyone means.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 16, 2003)

Err... Regarding the "rules lawyering" sorry if it bugged you, was just trying to keep a PC from getting hurt if he didn't have to (that was really just a postscript to my main point of trying to clear up the misunderstanding)


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 16, 2003)

Thordain, Badger, one thing I do need to see for Gwyn and Tragus is a set of commonly prepared spells.

These will be presumed to be their default list, unless you specifically modify it in play.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

OoCre=empive question. Mr. Dm, could you let me know what targets for my arrows are standing, so as to not waste time waiting on my action post. Precisely, which targets are unengaged in melee when I do get an action.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 18, 2003)

Heh, well, Mr. Elf with big ears,   I will do my best to make it clear.

Although it should be fairly clear from the posts so far.


----------



## perivas (Apr 18, 2003)

Cordo said:
			
		

> *Err... Regarding the "rules lawyering" sorry if it bugged you, was just trying to keep a PC from getting hurt if he didn't have to (that was really just a postscript to my main point of trying to clear up the misunderstanding) *




No prob.  I just can't believe the number of times people try doing stuff non-chalantly and expect to get away with it.  Not directed at you or anyone else in this game, specifically.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 18, 2003)

I've added Gwyn's default spells to the thread in the Rogue's Gallery. These spells are what she would have had memorized for being on the run with Smiles, so they will change as her situation changes.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 18, 2003)

I found this mapmaker elsewhere on this section of the board.  Might be useful?


----------



## Thordain (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey that's pretty useful there, Thomas! 
Let's use this!


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 21, 2003)

Badger hasn't logged in for several days so I would suggest we go ahead making a reasonable assumption of what he would have Tragus do - namely follow up on his attack on the merchant (of course moving into a position to allow flanking by Smiles again ).

In fact, I would suggest that we all try to get our actions in a half a round early.  If we could do a half round each day, each person getting a move every other day, it would be great.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah, I've started doing that.  Badger, when you return, you can take the reigns again.

And, since it's been due for about forever now, behold, _Finger of Flame._ 

*Finger of Flame* 

Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sor/Wiz 1
Components: V,S,M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium 
Target: 1 creature
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

The spellcaster issues a thin beam of flame, that issues from him, to the target creature.  If the caster makes a successful ranged touch attack, the target creature takes 1d6 damage plus 2 for each level of the caster, up to a maximum of + 20 at 10th.

The material component for this spell is a twig of wood that has been singed in a flame.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 24, 2003)

The next spell in the series is Hand of Flame.

*Hand of Flame* 

Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V,S,F
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium
Effect: 1ft. radius "hand"
Duration: 1 rnd/level
Save: Reflex Half
Spell Resistance: Yes

Hand of Flame allows the caster to create a 1 foot radius flaming hand, that moves as the caster desires.  The hand darts about quickly (60 ft flight, perfect manueverability) within the spell's range.  If the hand leaves the spell range, it winks out of existence.

Any creature in contact with the Hand takes 3d6 fire damage, increasing by 1d6 per two levels beyond the mininum required to cast the spell. (maximum of 5d6)  A reflex save allows the target to take half damage.

The caster can direct the hand with a movement action, as with a flaming sphere. 

Arcane Focus:  A small carving of a flaming hand, cost 1 gp.


----------



## Badger (Apr 24, 2003)

*Absence*

All,

I will be returning to Va in a day or two, and will be able to catch up fully then. I apologize for the sudden disappearance, but a death in the family hit us out of the blue, and I had to leave town to return home.

I apologize again and am sorry for any delay I caused during this time.

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## Thordain (Apr 24, 2003)

Np, Badger... sorry for your loss.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 24, 2003)

Badger:  Sorry to hear of your loss.

All:  Thoughts on treasure-distribution methods?  There's not much money for auctioning things off, but it'd be impractical to sell most of these items.  *Kintys drools over wand*


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Badger, I am sorry to hear as well. I hope that all is as good as can be.

As far as treasure, I think we should gove something to the innkeeper, so as to keep his mouth shut about the spontaneous battle in his Inn, as well as compensating him for the carnage...Fireball and all.
Man, that just runs havoc with the paint...

Providing Kukris are fairly common in this land, we should be able to turn them over in a weapons shoppe etc...


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

Badger, my sympathies regarding your loss.

As far as treasure distribution, I prefer using the system in the PH. Sometimes people say it is a bit metagamish, but we could say it's a standard "adventuring contract" between people who throw their lot together in groups.

Smiles will be interested in the glove of storing because:
1) It would allow him to quickdraw a dagger in a surprise round or early in a battle to catch enemies flatfooted and get sneak attack damage.
2) When he is working undercover as he is right now, again it is a good way to be able to pop out a weapon as a free action and apply sneak attack damage, without having to hold an obvious weapon in his hand.
3) If he ever needs to scout ahead he can keep stones or other objects with light and or darkness spells to blind creatures or make quick getaways (objects stay in stasis when in the glove so they don't create light/darkness and their durations don't go down)


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 25, 2003)

Badger, let me add my sympathies as well.

Just a note on the Tulwar, it's a weapon that bears the same relation to a scimitar that a bastard sword bears a longsword.

Exotic Weapon
1d8 slash  18-20 crit
Wt. 10 lbs Cost 35 gp

It's quite common in al'Kar, more common then the bastard sword, since fighting folk in al'Kar tend more toward scimitars then the straight sword favored further north.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 25, 2003)

Triad of Flame

Evocation [Fire]
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V,S,M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium
Effect: Three bolts of flame
Duration: Instantaneous
Save: No
Spell Resistance: Yes

The caster is able to send forth three bolts of flame in a fan shape.  The spell generates three rays of flame, each doing 1d6 per level of the caster (Maximum of 15d6).  Each ray requires a seperate ranged touch attack on it's target.

No target may be struck by more then one ray, and all targets must be within 30' of another.

Material component:  Handful of coal dust mixed with 25 gp worth of crushed diamond.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

*Readied actions*

Hey no biggie as I don't think it will have much of an impact on the game or anything, but I wanted to ask about the readied action so I can understand.

If I was in the same situation as the Al-Kaboran Rogue, I would never think to ready an action because as it says on pg. 64 of the DMG "Don't allow players to use the ready action outside combat".

Just want to know if you rule on that differently, or if I misunderstand, so that I can ready similar actions as well if it comes down to it.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 25, 2003)

Readied action was probably a poor choice of words.  What actually happened was that he wasn't entirely convinced by the playacting, since Smiles and Gwyn are acting nothing atall like the assassins were before.  That and he made a fairly high sense motive roll vs. the bluffs.

Smiles was a shade faster, and got his attack off, but the guy was able to respond before Gwyn could enter the fray.

In any case, now we'll see how it plays out.  

Poor Smiles is having NO luck with that sap of his.  heh


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok, that's cool.


----------



## Thordain (Apr 25, 2003)

I hope Ian realizes that Gwyn was the one that healed him before he goes and runs off


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 25, 2003)

Heh, looking back over things, it looks more like Taem and Tragus did the healing on him.

But I'm fairly sure he's aware of Gwyn and Smiles


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 26, 2003)

Cordo:  I tend to agree with using the PH standard distribution method.  The only problem in this case is that there's not enough money to compensate for the magic items (the wand is at least third-level and I'm betting it has a fair number of charges left; it's probably worth about 1500-2000 gold. And the glove is worth 2200).

I'm willing to act as treasurer so that, even if we can't get a perfect distribution from the take from this battle, we can even out what people get after the next battle (i.e. whoever get the wand and the glove aren't getting much, if anything, from the next battle.)

May I also suggest a party fund, say, 5-10%, for things like _cure_ potions/scrolls and 100-gp pearls for _identify_ spells?  (Not to mention bribes, tolls, and whatever else may come up).

Speaking of _identify_:  Morwyld, do you use the standard (ugh) 8-hour duration for the spell?

I'll get a list of (metagamed) prices for the known items up shortly.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 26, 2003)

How you guys divide treasure amongst yourselves is up to you.

But I do indeed use the 8 hour casting time for identify.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 26, 2003)

Lazarus I agree with your suggestions including the 10% party fund. My background thinking was that since things have to be identified (we don't have the command words for the wand and glove, right?) we will just collect the treasure from several battles until it becomes a good break point _in game_ to divide treasure.  If we go that route for some items there might be temporary users before the formal division (and we have to decide who will "hold" the potions).

We should probably spread unidentified stuff around so that if someone is captured or killed (knock on wood ) we won't lose everything. I've seen that happen in game before.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Apr 26, 2003)

Wands are spell-trigger items, and Kintys knows what spell it is, so she _should_ be able to pick it up and use it--assuming this is the case in Morwyld's universe.  The use for _identify_ on that is number of charges and level.  But right, we don't know the command on the _glove_.

Your suggestion makes good sense, though.  I think stuff can be spread around pretty easily, given the number of people we have. 

Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## Thordain (Apr 26, 2003)

Before we start assigning magic items, I'd like to know how easy it is to purchase them. If you have to travel to some faraway town to buy something like a glove of storing, they become more valuable


----------



## Badger (Apr 27, 2003)

*Back in town...*

All,

Let me first day thank you for all your thoughts, as they were well appreciated. We got back into town last night, and after 13 hrs on the road, hit the bed like twin logs. On a light side, never believe an exhausted lady when she says she doesn't snore...

I am going to read the posts today, and try to get something out tonight. Seems like a nice debate on what we got after winning. All I have to do now is see what we won...

Thanks again, and I'll be back in the saddle soon...

Badger


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 28, 2003)

Magic Items are generally made by commission.  In a medium city like Tredeshan, it's fairly easy to find an appropriate caster to make an item for you.

It's a matter then of having the coin, and in the case of formidable items, the time to wait.

One metagamish limitation I put on the process, just to reflect the fact that there aren't legions of magic item makers out there, is that no person can have more then one item being made at a time.

In my home game, the characters are operating mostly in Northern Kythraen/Southern Shadowen, and have a well established base of operations in the city of Stonegate.  So, that's where they do most of their magic item buying, from people they know and have a working relationship with.

If you are new to an area, and don't have that kind of rapport, it may take some information gathering, and some diplomacy, to get access to those who make items.

Generally speaking, though, things like potions and scrolls are much easier to get then more formidable items.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Apr 28, 2003)

Do we know anything about "The Runners"? Are they the local Thieves Guild?


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 28, 2003)

*Notes on Tredeshan*

*City of Tredeshan* 

Population: 12,000 (Medium City)
Ruler: Yashiir ibn Siddig, et al, Satrap of Tredeshan, Elder of the Tredesh People.
Racial Mix: Human (90%), Halfling (5%) All others (5%)
Government: Single Ruler, with moderate guild council in support.
Military: 100 full time soldiery (Satrap's Guard) 300 militia can be called up from the city, and the Tredesh tribe would rally to the city's defense, and can muster another 1400 or so.
Alignments: N, NE, CN

Tredeshan is, in many ways, almost two cities.  The city is situated on the East shore of the Crystal River, just at the point where the river falls down a series of cascades, and widens into the Bitter Mire delta.  The High City is that part of the city above the cascades, on the bluff high above Mire below.  The High City is roughly divided into three districts.  They are Riverside, an area of docks, warehouses, taverns and inns, mostly dedicated to relieving rivermen of their cargos and coin in as efficient and direct a way as possible.  The next district is the High Market, where goods are bought and sold, and most craftsmen ply their trade.  The third is the Palace district, dominated by two features.  The first is the Satrap's Palace, a grand structure that shows the wealth of the city and it's rulers.  The second is more ominous.  The Tower of Sorcery that once dominated the city, lies in ruins now. But those ruins are surrounded by a gateless wall, and the Satrap's Guard keeps a close eye on the ancient place of evil.  The temple of Olidammara also lies in this district, as well as churches to many other faiths.

The Lower City is built up out of the Bitter Mire, and is definitely the lower class part of town.  It too has three districts.  The first is called Swampside, and serves much the same function as Riverside, catering to the swampmen who guide their barges through the Mire down to Freeport.  The second District is Mud Alley, and is the abode of most of the poorer people in the town.  The Satrap's Guard rarely appears in Mud Alley, and then only in considerable force.  The last district is the Tombs, where the dead have been buried for centuries, in above ground mausoleums, since digging deeply is hard to do in the swampy ground.  Many of the structures here have sunk fully or partially into the Mire, and only the most desperate person spends any more time here then necessary.


Immediate Notes:  The Pink Heron is two miles north of the city, along the tradeway heading north towards Kythraen.


----------



## Morwyld (Apr 28, 2003)

The Runners are just that.  They started out as smugglers, basically a group of Swampsiders that avoided paying the Satrap's taxes on trade, and sometimes moved illegal items around.  Eventually, they ran afoul of the cities more traditional thieve's guild, and blood flowed.  When it was over, the Runners were the underworld power of Tredeshan.

That happened half a century ago, and now they are firmly entrenched.


----------



## Badger (May 1, 2003)

*Sorry...*

All,

I will be leaving tomorrow for three weeks heading down to Camp Lejuene NC. While the base is pretty empty of marines at the moment, there is work that the Navy guys (me) and our civilian contractors can get down for this summer's training schedule.

I won't have steady internet access (civilians snatched up the laptops first), so I am removing Tragus as to not hold things up. I would love to come back, but I understand three weeks is a good chunk of time so if the slot is filled, maybe I can be put on the lurker list.

They say things always happen in threes in life, so I am hoping this is my third...

Thanks for a great game, and fate willing, I look foward to gaming with you all someway in the future...


Badger


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 1, 2003)

One other option would be for someone to take over Tragus for the time being if you are going to be back in three weeks...


----------



## LazarusLong42 (May 7, 2003)

Er... hello?  Anyone there?  The general consensus seemed to be that we were joining up; I was waiting for Morwyld to publish Ian's reactions and thoughts.  Are we still moving?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 7, 2003)

I'm here, although I sort of lost track of this thread for a while.  I too was under the impression that we were waiting for Morwyld.

You out there?  I'm still looking forward to this one.


----------



## Thordain (May 7, 2003)

I'm still here... waiting for the game to move on.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 7, 2003)

I'm still around too. 

Looks like Morwyld is MIA, he hasn't posted since April 29.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

ACH! I will not say it...he is just 'busy'.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 8, 2003)

I hope he's OK, and I rather suspect he is; but this sort of thing (the ambiguity can indicate anything from having to save the world to a internet connection fiasco to a social faux pas that puts you on the execution block in an obscure african country) happens.  It's a pity, but I guess we'll have to wait until he returns.

Keepin' the home fires burnin'.


----------

